# Graphics card ranking



## RADEON

Looks about right, but how are you ranking them? They'll stack up pretty differently on different things like DOOM 3 and HL2.


----------



## demol1sh3d

You forgot the X800XL it should be under the X800XT. Oh and the X850Pro is not better then a X800XT. you might want to put it under that aswell.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON*
Looks about right, but how are you ranking them? They'll stack up pretty differently on different things like DOOM 3 and HL2.

Ya thats where the guesswork kinda comes in.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demol1sh3d*
You forgot the X800XL it should be under the X800XT. Oh and the X850Pro is not better then a X800XT. you might want to put it under that aswell.

Forgot about that one. Added.


----------



## adas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my*
I was bored so I decided to rank all the graphics cards out there. I know I probably got some of them wrong and Im missing some. So if I screwed up let me know and Ill fix the list. I know Im missing alot of the older cards.

ATI cards are red and nVidia cards are green.

7800GTX 512MB
X1800XT
7800GTX
7800GT
X1800XL
X850XT/XTPE
6800Ultra
X850Pro
6800GT
X800XT/XTPE
6800
X800
6600GT
9800XT
9800Pro
6600
X700
9800
9700
5900Ultra
5900XT
9600XT
5700Ultra
5700
6200
X300
9550
9500
5500
5200
9000
MX 440
8500
7500

7800GTX 512MB
7800GTX
X1800XT
7800GT
X1800XL
X850XT/XTPE
6800Ultra
X850Pro
6800GT
X800XT/XTPE
6800GS
6800XT
6800
X800
6600GT
9800XT
9800Pro
6600
9800
X700
9700
5900Ultra
5900XT
X600XT
9600XT
X600
5700Ultra
5700
6200
X300
5600
9550
9500
5500
5200
9000
MX 440
8500
7500

Theres a bit more accurate list









Not all the cards though, but most of the good ones


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adas*
7800GTX 512MB
7800GTX
X1800XT
7800GT
X1800XL
X850XT/XTPE
6800Ultra
X850Pro
6800GT
X800XT/XTPE
X800
6800
6600GT
9800XT
9800Pro
6600
9800
X700
9700
5900Ultra
5900XT
X600XT
9600XT
X600
5700Ultra
5700
6200
X300
9550
9500
5500
5200
9000
MX 440
8500
7500

Theres a bit more accurate list









Can you make bold the ones you changed/added?


----------



## adas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my*
Can you make bold the ones you changed/added?

How about you copy and paste it


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adas*
How about you copy and paste it









Cause then I have to redo the color tags







Its easier just to add/move them around. Come on. Reps if you do it.


----------



## demol1sh3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adas*
7800GTX 512MB
7800GTX
X1800XT
7800GT
X1800XL
X850XT/XTPE
6800Ultra
X850Pro
6800GT
X800XT/XTPE
6800GS
6800XT
6800
X800
6600GT
9800XT
9800Pro
6600
9800
X700
9700
5900Ultra
5900XT
X600XT
9600XT
X600
5700Ultra
5700
6200
X300
5600
9550
9500
5500
5200
9000
MX 440
8500
7500

Theres a bit more accurate list









Not all the cards though, but most of the good ones




adas said:


> 7800GTX 512MB
> 7800GTX
> X1800XT
> 7800GT
> X1800XL
> X850XT/XTPE
> X800GTo2 (Unlocked)
> 6800Ultra
> X850Pro
> 6800GT
> X800XT/XTPE
> 6800GS
> X800pro
> 6800XT
> X800GTO
> 6800
> X800GT
> X800
> 6600GT
> 9800XT
> 9800Pro
> 6600
> 9800
> X700
> 9700
> 5900Ultra
> 5900XT
> X600XT
> 9600XT
> X600
> 5700Ultra
> 5700
> 6200
> X300
> 5600
> 9550
> 9500
> 5500
> 5200
> 9000
> MX 440
> 8500
> 7500


----------



## J3r3my

Updated









And never mind adas I got them all I think.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

The x850 Pro is actually on par with the 6800GT, and the x800XTPE ranks above the 6800GT, and is on par with the 6800 Ultra.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Some_Idiot2*
The x850 Pro is actually on par with the 6800GT, and the x800XTPE ranks above the 6800GT, and is on par with the 6800 Ultra.

Fixed.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Dont forget the Rage 3D and Rage 3D Pro.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*
Dont forget the Rage 3D and Rage 3D Pro.

LOL!! And you shoulden't forget the Radeon 7000 and Rage 128!


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Some_Idiot2*
LOL!! And you shoulden't forget the Radeon 7000 and Rage 128!

Does the Rage128 beat the Rage3D?


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my*
Does the Rage128 beat the Rage3D?

I believe it does. Also, you should put the Nvidia TNT in there (one slot lower than the Rage 128 Pro).


----------



## BDillon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adas*
COLOR=green]7800GTX 512MB[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]7800GTX[/COLOR]
COLOR=#ff0000]X1800XT[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]7800GT[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]X1800XL[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]X850XT/XTPE[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]6800Ultra[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]X850Pro[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]6800GT[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]X800XT/XTPE[/COLOR]
COLOR=#008000]6800GS[/COLOR]
COLOR=#008000]6800XT[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]6800[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]X800[/COLOR]
COLOR=#008000]6600GT[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]9800XT[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]9800Pro[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]6600[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]9800[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]X700[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]9700[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]5900Ultra[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]5900XT[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]X600XT[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]9600XT[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]X600[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]5700Ultra[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]5700[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]6200[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]X300[/COLOR]
COLOR=#008000]5600[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]9550[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]9500[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]5500[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]5200[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]9000[/COLOR]
COLOR=green]MX 440[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]8500[/COLOR]
COLOR=red]7500[/COLOR]

COLOR=black]Theres a bit more accurate list







[/COLOR]

Not all the cards though, but most of the good ones

that's it without the [[[[[[[[[ on the color tags.... but I don't understand the regular GTX being better than the XT... BS! lol


----------



## tomasro

where does the 9200 sit?


----------



## SPHERE

While I commend your effort, this list will never be perfect.







Nor will it apply to all people.

As time goes on drivers change, cards become more overclockable, cards become less overclockable, different cores come out, cards become unlockable, cards no longer unlock, ect.









Rep+ though.


----------



## tomasro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my*
ATI cards are red and nVidia cards are green.

Just in time for Christmas/Chanukkah


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SPHERE*
While I commend your effort, this list will never be perfect.







Nor will it apply to all people.

As time goes on drivers change, cards become more overclockable, cards become less overclockable, different cores come out, cards become unlockable, cards no longer unlock, ect.









Rep+ though.









LOL I almost fell out of my chair when you said that! 25 reps!









And Im comparing cards at stock speed because OCing and unlocking would make it too complicated.

Your help would be appreciated so I could add the rest of the cards


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

-wonders WHY the MX440 was on the list,- oh yeah// people, (like me) are using this card... (mines a MX 400 though)


----------



## SPHERE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*
Id be willing to help. And if you finish it we should make this a sticky.

I'll only agree with that if it is made clear that this is only a general idea of where the cards may stand. Also that the list is bound to be inacurate in some respects.









By stock:

*7800GTX 512MB
X1800XT
7800GTX
7800GT
X1800XL
X850XT/XTPE
X800GTo2 (Unlocked) remove
6800Ultra down 1
X800XT/XTPE
X850Pro down two
6800GT
X800XL
6800GS up one?
X800pro
6800XT
X800GTO/GTO2
X800GT
6800
X800 up two?
**6600GT**
x700 pro**
9800XT
9800Pro
6600
**X700.......................< switched some of thse I forget where they where lol**
**9700 pro**
9800

that should help a little








*


----------



## J3r3my

Ok a little confusing lol but I think I moved them all around right.


----------



## J3r3my

I added the X1300 and X1600 but Im not sure theyre in the right places.


----------



## J3r3my

Ok anyone know names of older cards?


----------



## HrnyGoat

http://wikipedia.org
Have fun


----------



## demol1sh3d

Supposedly, since the speed of core on the 12piped 6800GS, From the benches ive seen it outperforms the 6800GT!


----------



## J3r3my

Wow the FX series really is crap. A TI4200 beats the crap out of a 5200 and even beats a 5600


----------



## OJX

Great list, do you really need the rage pros there?

You also forgot X600Pro and X600se and X550s.
And from the benchmarks I saw the X1300 was not better then the 6600GT

Off topic: Sphere's rep power is 0???


----------



## HrnyGoat

An 8500 beats a 9000? Seriously?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*

An 8500 beats a 9000? Seriously?










Yep. The 9000 is the budget version of the 8500.


----------



## tylor360

Doesn't the 6600GT perform better then the 6800 vanilla in all around performance?


----------



## OtherMike

whare is ti4400, should be right under ti4600 imo


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OtherMike*

whare is ti4400, should be right under ti4600 imo


Fixed it. Accidently had 2 4600s up there.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tylor360*

Doesn't the 6600GT perform better then the 6800 vanilla in all around performance?


I would not say so, my 6800vanilla pwnd. I don't think I saw the 6800 Ultra Extreme lol.. not common but it exists.


----------



## tylerand

Umm you obviously forgot the voodoo 3 3000 should be way up there on the top. LOL
Voodoo TV 100 PCI
Voodoo TV 200 PCI
Voodoo Graphics PCI
Voodoo Rush PCI
Voodoo2 1000 PCI
Voodoo 2 1000 in sli mode
Banshee AGP/PCI
Voodoo 3 2000 AGP/PCI
Voodoo 3 3000 AGP/PCI <(thats what i have)
Voodoo3 3500 TV AGP
Voodoo 4 4500 AGP
Voodoo 5 5500 AGP
Voodoo 5 6000 AGP


----------



## J3r3my

I think the Voodoo5 cards beat the 5200 but I could be wrong.


----------



## J3r3my

Ok I sorta figured out where some of the Voodoo cards went.


----------



## MustangPanda

Your missing the Radeon 8500LE


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MustangPanda*

Your missing the Radeon 8500LE


Added...wow theres getting to be alot of cards up here...more than I ever knew about when I started lol.


----------



## J3r3my

Ok I think I got them all. Just let me know if anything is wrong.


----------



## MustangPanda

The Radeon 8500LE is in the wrong spot, its like a cheaper version of the 8500 coming with lower clocks. I also think it should be below the GeForce 3 TI500 but I might be wrong


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MustangPanda*

The Radeon 8500LE is in the wrong spot, its like a cheaper version of the 8500 coming with lower clocks. I also think it should be below the GeForce 3 TI500 but I might be wrong


I might have it in the wrong place Ill have to look it up.


----------



## J3r3my

Turns out it was in the wrong place. Glad you caught that. Reps


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentrinh*

Sticky!


I PMed Yiffy. Well see what he thinks about it.


----------



## RADEON

What about Voodoo 2 SLI, the holy grail of gaming about 7 years ago? It would at least beat the TNT2.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Well, if you want to be thurough... Here's a list of some cards


----------



## dex100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

9700Pro
9800
X700
9700
TI4800
TI4600
5900Ultra
5900
5900XT
9800SE 256bit
X600XT
9600XT
9500Pro
9800SE 128bit
X600
9600Pro
TI4800SE
TI4400
5700Ultra
5700
6200
X300
9500
9600
TI4200
5600
9550
9600SE
9550SE
9200Pro
8500Pro
5500
*8500*
GeForce3 TI500
8500LE
9000Pro
*9200*
9250
GeForce4 MX460
5200
9000
9200SE
[[/b]


I don't think the TI series should be ranked so high, does anybody here have benchies with any? and a 9200 outperforms a 8500, this is a really good idea, but it will get really confusing with all of the older cards, I think the lowest you should go is geforce 2 series, after that, nobody knows, and even fewer care


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dex100*

I don't think the TI series should be ranked so high, does anybody here have benchies with any? and a 9200 outperforms a 8500, this is a really good idea, but it will get really confusing with all of the older cards, I think the lowest you should go is geforce 2 series, after that, nobody knows, and even fewer care










The TI series was really powerful and better than most of the FX series.


----------



## tomasro

does a geforce4 ti4200 64mb count as one of those you're looking for benchmarks on?


----------



## dex100

sure, how does it score?


----------



## RADEON

dex100... and a 9200 outperforms a 8500 said:


> https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif[/IMG]


no way. 9200's suck. The 8500 would kick its butt.


----------



## dex100

Well I had both, (in different rigs but similar specs) and the computer with the 9200 outshined the 8500, but maybe thats just me..


----------



## RADEON

hmm, well, maybe thats true... i dont know for sure, but i know the 8500 kills my 9000pro, and the 9200 wasn't a whole lot faster than the 9000pro anyway.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dex100*

Well I had both, (in different rigs but similar specs) and the computer with the 9200 outshined the 8500, but maybe thats just me..


The 8500 was ATIs flagship card and the 9000/9200 were the budget versions.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

You must be rating their performance at stock, because the GTO(2) is much better than the 6800XT, X800Pro, or 6800GS


----------



## XCubed

ok dude, the 9600xt beats the 9800se and the TI's and the 5900XT. I know this for a fact after much reaserch before buying my card.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XCubed*

ok dude, the 9600xt beats the 9800se and the TI's and the 5900XT. I know this for a fact after much reaserch before buying my card.


Can you link me to any info on that?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat*

You must be rating their performance at stock, because the GTO(2) is much better than the 6800XT, X800Pro, or 6800GS


Ya all these cards are ranked at stock.


----------



## Evil-Mongoose

wat about the 5950ultra? :O


----------



## tylerand

You forgot about the matrox line of cards they have alot of them.


----------



## Jori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat*

You must be rating their performance at stock, because the GTO(2) is much better than the 6800XT, X800Pro, or 6800GS


Dude. The 6800GS just kills the GTO2 in any game, its got the performance of a 6800GT, and a X800GTO2 doesnt beat a GTO2. Anyways, you should have the 6800GT and 6800GS on the same line. They have identical performance basically..


----------



## humvee

What about the 6200TC? If you wanted to be really, really thorough, you could at FireGLs and Quadros, at least in their own section, denoting which ones are better than the others. Just my







.


----------



## tomasro

hey, he's doing a damn good job for providing such an invaluable list for those of us who wish to upgrade our vid card systems...this way we don't have to pour over the thousands of reviews out there. this way we just look it up: "a ..... card is above/below my current card...I will/will not buy it then"


----------



## thundachronic

you forgot the x1300pro








nice list tho - rep+


----------



## Jazino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jori*

Dude. The 6800GS just kills the GTO2 in any game, its got the performance of a 6800GT, and a X800GTO2 doesnt beat a GTO2. Anyways, you should have the 6800GT and 6800GS on the same line. They have identical performance basically..


huh, the x800gto2 doesnt beat a gto2?
and why would he have just those two cards on the same line when no others are? also i hope you mean stock when you say the gs kills the gto2 in any game. lets just say hl2 and please dont be so broad when you speak.


----------



## nugget

im going to b makin a nvidia vs ati website as my holiday project (im not that great at website buildin but ill post my website screens soon and try to get some professional help







. do u guys mind if i use this list?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nugget*

im going to b makin a nvidia vs ati website as my holiday project (im not that great at website buildin but ill post my website screens soon and try to get some professional help







. do u guys mind if i use this list?


As long as you give me and overclock.net credit


----------



## nugget

dw i will
its that i just havent seen a site with cards from ati and nvdia wit benches and reviews all in one.


----------



## Msk2005

where is 5950 ultra ?


----------



## RADEON

What about the original RADEON? It's different from the 7000.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON*
What about the original RADEON? It's different from the 7000.

Hmm I thought they were the same cards?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Msk2005*
where is 5950 ultra ?

Added


----------



## RADEON

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my*
Hmm I thought they were the same cards?

They are similar, but the 7000 runs a higher core/mem speed. They both use the same core, tho.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON*
They are similar, but the 7000 runs a higher core/mem speed. They both use the same core, tho.

Thanks for pointing that out. Ill just add it below the 7000 for now.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

I'm pretty sure the x1300 has only 4 pixel pipes... So I would rank it below the 9700.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Some_Idiot2*
I'm pretty sure the x1300 has only 4 pixel pipes... So I would rank it below the 9700.

Actually it does manage to beat the 9800...or so ATI says.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my*
Actually it does manage to beat the 9800...or so ATI says.

I've learned not to believe ATI when it comes to official ATI benchmarks and pre-release performance claims.


----------



## UberN00B

6800GS
X800pro
6800XT
X800GTO/GTO2
X800
X1600
X800GT
6800

I dont think a 6800 gets raped that bad.. and a 6800xt is worst than a 6800 for fact. ^^


----------



## RADEON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

Thanks for pointing that out. Ill just add it below the 7000 for now.


I actually have the 32M pci version of the RADEON. It runs at 166/166. The 64M version is 183/183. I think it falls right around the GeForce 256 and sometimes even beats the GF2. Check it out.








http://graphics.tomshardware.com/gra...eon256-02.html


----------



## J3r3my

Ok I made some corrections to it.


----------



## r3tard

Isn't the x800 better than the 6800gs?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3tard*

Isn't the x800 better than the 6800gs?


The GS is about the same as a 6800GT and I think the GT beats the X800.


----------



## xxslay3rxx

one more thing where does the Connect 3D x800gto unlocked fit in at?


----------



## HrnyGoat

I think hes rating the cards at stock specs.


----------



## xxslay3rxx

will do thanks


----------



## J3r3my

Ya theyre all at stock.


----------



## Cronic

So these are just your opinion? Or do you have facts to back this up?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cronic*

So these are just your opinion? Or do you have facts to back this up?


Its based on as much fact as I could find. Some of them are guesses but if you find any that are wrong you can tell me and Ill fix them.


----------



## marcin123b

WHAT 5200 at close to bottom thats not right i an play HL2 in 840x640 on high Ã†


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marcin123b*

WHAT 5200 at close to bottom thats not right i an play HL2 in 840x640 on high Ã†


I play HL2 at 1024x768 with high settings and 2X AA on my 9600XT


----------



## Blade

8th from the top, not too bad.


----------



## THE_SAINT

HINK YOU SHOULD THIS A HIGHER RANK NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 256MB
ITS A FAR BETTER CARD THAN THE ATI9200


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE_SAINT*

HINK YOU SHOULD THIS A HIGHER RANK NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 256MB
ITS A FAR BETTER CARD THAN THE ATI9200


Uh how bout you turn off the caps lock first and then provide me some proof of this. The info I got showed the 5200 between the 9000 and 9250.


----------



## marcin123b

Theree are lots of 5200 i got the chaintech one dont mock them they are good


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marcin123b*

Theree are lots of 5200 i got the chaintech one dont mock them they are good


Uh Im sorry to say but they arent really good at all. Even the older TI4200 beats the 5200 by quite a bit.


----------



## J3r3my

Ok I found some more info and the FX5200 does *not* beat the 9200. But the 5200Ultra does beat the 9200 in most games so I added that card to the list.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marcin123b*

WHAT 5200 at close to bottom thats not right i an play HL2 in 840x640 on high Ã†


Im sorry, but that just cracks me up






















You'd be better off with a GeForce3 TI500


----------



## bigvaL

The 7800GTX is better than the X1800XT. Not by much but it is. You say the X800XT/XTPE is better than a 6800Ultra? I dont think it is.

I think it goes like this:

7800GTX 512MB
7800GTX <-- moved
X1800XT
7800GT
X1800XL
6800Ultra Extreme <--- moved(possibly under x850xtpe)
X850XT/XTPE
6800Ultra <-- moved
X800XT/XTPE
6800GT
6800GS
X850Pro
X800XL
X800pro
X800GTO/GTO2
X800
X1600XT 128bit
6800
X800GT
X1600Pro 128bit
6800XT/LE
6600GT
X1300
X700Pro
9800XT
9800Pro
9700Pro
9800
6600
X700
5950Ultra
9700
5900Ultra
5900
5900XT
9800SE 256bit
X600XT
TI4800 <--- moved
TI4600 <--- moved
9800SE 128bit <--- moved
9600XT
TI4800SE <--- moved
5700Ultra <--- moved
9600Pro <--- moved
X600
9500Pro <---- moved
TI4400
5700
9500
9600
TI4200
5600
9550 <-- moved
9600SE
5500 <---- moved
6200 <---- moved
X300 <--- moved
9550SE
9200Pro
8500Pro
8500
GeForce3 TI500
8500LE
9000Pro
5200Ultra
9200
9250
GeForce4 MX460
5200
9000
9200SE
GeForce3 TI200
GeForce3
GeForce4 MX 440
7500
7200
GeForce2 Ultra
7000
GeForce2 GTS
GeForce4 MX 420
Radeon
Voodoo5 5500
GeForce2 MX 400
Voodoo4 4500
GeForce256
GeForce2 MX
TNT2
Rage128 Pro
Voodoo3
TNT
Rage128
Riva128
Rage3D Pro
Voodoo Banshee
Voodoo2
Riva
Rage3D
VooDoo1


----------



## J3r3my

Ok lets settle this once and for all. The X1800XT clearly beats the 7800GTX 256 in everything except for Age of Empires 3. http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/vid...ames-2005.html


----------



## what?

I second that fact jeremy.

And its too bad there isnt any good xt vs 512gtx. Because id still put the money on the xt.

Plus the XT overclocks to hell and back. Over at xtreme people are breaking like 12k with 1 xt...cccrrazzy


----------



## J3r3my

Well the X1800XT is the fastest card thats actually availible lol...thats why I got mine.


----------



## Msk2005

i've fx 5200(250/260) and mx 440(270/400) . mx 440 beats the 5200


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Msk2005*

i've fx 5200(250/260) and mx 440(270/400) . mx 440 beats the 5200


You sure?


----------



## ramapple

just wondering... are u willing to tell me how much lower my video card is from everything? its VERY-VERY crappy one and i even considered getting a 9600se to improve it. its not an ati or nvidia or anythin, its some crappy S3 one.


----------



## Msk2005

fx 5200 got 17fps on need for speed underground at 1024*768 with 2x Anti Aliasing and no extra details . mx 440 scored 21fps


----------



## Commander Kool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramapple*

just wondering... are u willing to tell me how much lower my video card is from everything? its VERY-VERY crappy one and i even considered getting a 9600se to improve it. its not an ati or nvidia or anythin, its some crappy S3 one.


DO NOT! Get a 9600 SE, get th XT at least. The SE only has a 64bit memory bus while the XT has higher clocks and a 128bit memory


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Commander Kool*

DO NOT! Get a 9600 SE, get th XT at least. The SE only has a 64bit memory bus while the XT has higher clocks and a 128bit memory


Definetly get the 9600XT at least. Its about twice as powerful as the 9600SE.


----------



## buddhika

where is the GeF FX 5800 and FX 5800 Ultra ?

is there any newer rank list other than the one in the first page of this thread ??


----------



## Msk2005

the list on the first page updates many times


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buddhika*
where is the GeF FX 5800 and FX 5800 Ultra ?

is there any newer rank list other than the one in the first page of this thread ??

Ok I added them.


----------



## ronamjack

See below...:?


----------



## ronamjack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Msk2005*
i've fx 5200(250/260) and mx 440(270/400) . mx 440 beats the 5200

My fx 5200 WAY outranked my mate's mx 440. The Fx 5200 is about as powerful as the Ti 4400


----------



## savageice99

i think the 5950ultra is under ranked.....it was tested against the 6800gt and was just short on almost all the tests. It should be a bit higher than that


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ronamjack*
My fx 5200 WAY outranked my mate's mx 440. The Fx 5200 is about as powerful as the Ti 4400

No the 5200 gets beaten by the TI4200 actually. I had a 5200 myself and it was a pretty crappy card.


----------



## AMD-rules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my*
No the 5200 gets beaten by the TI4200 actually. I had a 5200 myself and it was a pretty crappy card.

Jep, you're right. Had a TI4200 once, it owned


----------



## ronamjack

Ok, you've proven me wrong!








I was just wondering: according to this list, the 6600GT isnt actually that much better than my card (already overclocked, 325-360, 310-320). Would it be worth me upgrading to one? Budget of £80, AGP only.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ronamjack*
Ok, you've proven me wrong!








I was just wondering: according to this list, the 6600GT isnt actually that much better than my card (already overclocked, 325-360, 310-320). Would it be worth me upgrading to one? Budget of Â£80, AGP only.

Its not too much better so its not really worth it. Better to get an X8xx or a 68xx if you want to upgrade.


----------



## ronamjack

Hasn't a 6600 got the same core as a 6800, so couldn't I flash it?


----------



## markuk3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronamjack*

Hasn't a 6600 got the same core as a 6800, so couldn't I flash it?


Short answer Nope.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

gettin to be time to add X1900/7900 soon


----------



## UberN00B

may i ask, why the GT is below the GS if the GS should be inbetween the 6800 - 6800GT? Cause i thought the GS used the Nv40 core. i dont know, but i think the 6800 deserves a higher rank. GoodJob ! =)


----------



## PaulB

My x700 pwns my 9800 even though i loved my 9800 and have always hated the x700. im talkin purely benchies here...


----------



## corpclegg

what about the 6600le????????


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Are you guys sure that a GS beats a 6800GT? I thought the GS just performed like 2 or 3 FPS behind the 6800 GT in apps like Doom 3.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corpclegg*

what about the 6600le????????


I didnt even know it existed...but I guess it has 4 pipes so its probably just above the 6200 then.

Quote:



Are you guys sure that a GS beats a 6800GT? I thought the GS just performed like 2 or 3 FPS behind the 6800 GT in apps like Doom 3.


Ill move it.


----------



## Xeijin

Wow is the x800GT really that crap?? (just want to confirm this)


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeijin*

Wow is the x800GT really that crap?? (just want to confirm this)


Well it does only have 8 pipes. But I wouldnt call it crap. Its still a pretty decent card.


----------



## Stimpy

I had a voodoo banshee back in the day when they were good. Got it from PC world for Â£6 because they mixed up the "reduced by" and "price now" so i got then a Â£140 graphics card for Â£6 brand new. Best bargin i've ever bought muahahahaha still 1-0 to me Pc World!


----------



## Evil-Mongoose

I think the 5950ultra should be a bit higher.. My 5950ultra owned a 6600vanilla at a lan party the other day and also kept up pretty well with a mates 6600gt.


----------



## wicked skills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Mongoose*

I think the 5950ultra should be a bit higher.. My 5950ultra owned a 6600vanilla at a lan party the other day and also kept up pretty well with a mates 6600gt.


Probably in DX8 mode but not in DX9 mode. The FX series tend to be really terrible at rendering DX9.


----------



## briank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nugget*

dw i will
its that i just havent seen a site with cards from ati and nvdia wit benches and reviews all in one.


This is what I use to make my video card buying decisions:
http://www.tomshardware.com/site/vgacharts/index.html


----------



## SyK1

the x800xt pe is better than the 6800 ultra just read this review the numbers say it all









http://www.3dxtreme.net/index.php?id...evga6800ultra1


----------



## J3r3my

Well I decided it was time to add the X1900XT and X1900XTX









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyK1*

the x800xt pe is better than the 6800 ultra just read this review the numbers say it all









http://www.3dxtreme.net/index.php?id...evga6800ultra1


Hmm...I guess Ill move the X800XT up then...


----------



## gamer7

I remember when I had my first pc which was like 300mhz (I was like 12 so I don't remember that well) they had a seperate video card and a seperate 3d accelerator. It was called monster 3d and had 8mb. It was supposed to be really fast at the time. I think I played the first unreal on it. Is that thing on the list?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer7*

I remember when I had my first pc which was like 300mhz (I was like 12 so I don't remember that well) they had a seperate video card and a seperate 3d accelerator. It was called monster 3d and had 8mb. It was supposed to be really fast at the time. I think I played the first unreal on it. Is that thing on the list?


Id need some info comparing it to other cards before I can put it on the list.


----------



## gamer7

I found some info on it http://www.multicom-cs.com/diammulmon3d.html
I think it would just fall under vodoo2 though.
Interesting that you could run 2 just like sli now.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer7*

I found some info on it http://www.multicom-cs.com/diammulmon3d.html
I think it would just fall under vodoo2 though.
Interesting that you could run 2 just like sli now.


It uses the Voodoo2 chipset though...so it basically is a Voodoo2. Just like a Sapphire X1800XT is pretty much the same as an ATI X1800XT.


----------



## KANJIBANKERS

Where would the 7800gs that is comming out rank in the list?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KANJIBANKERS*

Where would the 7800gs that is comming out rank in the list?


Added it.


----------



## KANJIBANKERS

After looking around I really like the HIS Excalibur ATI Radeon X850XT PE IceQ II VIVO 256MB AGP. Would I be better going with that, or the HIS Excalibur ATI Radeon X850XT IceQ II VIVO 256MB AGP? With price not being an issue. I have ready that the X850XT might be able to be overcloked to be faster than the X850XT PE since it doesnt have any overclocking potential. Any suggestions?


----------



## J3r3my

Better to start your own thread on that.


----------



## 8InchFloppy

Not that everyone has moved all the cards around where can I find the updated list? I bought a x1300 cia ignorance and need to make amends.


----------



## hyde

In the first post


----------



## Lucid

quick question "maybe needs to be corrected i nthe main post"

*Voodoo4 4500 = no TnL 166/166Mhz
GeForce2 MX = TnL 200/200"400mhz"

so shouldnt the voodoo be just below to gf2 ? i own both so i know








*


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8InchFloppy*

Not that everyone has moved all the cards around where can I find the updated list? I bought a x1300 cia ignorance and need to make amends.










I update the first page whenever I get new info.

Quote:



quick question "maybe needs to be corrected i nthe main post"

Voodoo4 4500 = no TnL 166/166Mhz
GeForce2 MX = TnL 200/200"400mhz"

so shouldnt the voodoo be just below to gf2 ? i own both so i know


Thanks. Ill fix that.


----------



## pjnt

if you could incorperate the SLI modes... that would be cool


----------



## Lucid

hmm tis is kinda confusing heh, how are they ranked ? by core/mem speeds ?
obviously there are multipile was to rank them, im jus confused


----------



## claymanhb

Where's the s3 cards?

Also what about the tnt2 m64...a little higher than a tnt2

Oh yeah you forgot matrox too.


----------



## anothermbdusted

i think this is awesome but is there a way we can see what cpu would work best with the provided video card so myself or alot of other people could not be asking the question what would bottleneck this or that card? of course going on a basic platform say like the average joe/jane having 512MB mem and so forth in a amd and intel way??? then i think it could maybe become a sticky?anyone else think so...


----------



## timmay7

a 6800 vanilla would probably beat a x850xtpe wouldnt it?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timmay7*

a 6800 vanilla would probably beat a x850xtpe wouldnt it?


The 6800 vanilla gets pounded into the ground by the X850XTPE.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timmay7*

a 6800 vanilla would probably beat a x850xtpe wouldnt it?


A 7800GS just barely bests the x850XTPE... how on earth would a vanilla 6800 beat it?


----------



## dfscott

So is there any consistency in the differences between the cards in this list? IOW, it probably wouldn't be worth it to upgrade from a 9600PRO to a 9800SE since they're so close, but what about to a TI4600? Is there a number of "steps" of difference where it starts getting worth it?

Just trying to plan my upgrade strategy...


----------



## ebz-_-

Might want to add the 1900 series.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebz-_-*

Might want to add the 1900 series.


Its been on the list ever since ATI released it.


----------



## TwiztidPOPS

BFG FX5700LE?????? Where would it rank?


----------



## Llama07

You forgot the ATi X800XL 512MB video card. I don't know if it is the same as the other X800XL's, but just thought I'd let you konw about it.


----------



## Namrac

^^^ The benchmarks are like 20 3D marks higher in 05 for the 512 than the 256. Pretty much the same.


----------



## death25

hey, 2 questions...1. were would the Geforce FX 5500 be ranked, probaly not even on the list. and 2. which "AGP" card is the best on the list so far, cards are my noob spot...... thanks


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *death25*

hey, 2 questions...1. were would the Geforce FX 5500 be ranked, probaly not even on the list. and 2. which "AGP" card is the best on the list so far, cards are my noob spot...... thanks


The 7800GS is currently the best AGP card.


----------



## |talian $tallion

the x800xl is easily better than a 6800gs


----------



## death25

this may be a little off but..... with the nivid 7800 agp witch motherboard would put out the best preformance out of these three...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128232
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131484
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131492

thnaks
ps: sorry if its a little off topic.


----------



## uTunes

X1600Pro 128bit
6800XT/LE
6600GT

if this is true than i will go for the x1600pro


----------



## death25

one last Q: until i buy the equipment.
will this loadout work fine, the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131484
and the GeForce 7800gs.

i dont want my pc fryen.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Well, you aren't accounting for cards like the 6600GT that have differnt versions and amounts of memory. If you were to look at tigerdirect.com, you will see no less than 4 iterations of the 6600GT, and that's not just from different companies either. There are two with 128 MB, one with gddr2 and one with gddr3 and there are two 256 versions with gddr2 and 3. In my experience, the 6600GT with 256 GDDR3 runsl like the X800 at least.


----------



## iker0

think of the cards in this as the reference designs not like the ones that manufacture's clock up and tweak to make ther own.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iker0*

think of the cards in this as the reference designs not like the ones that manufacture's clock up and tweak to make ther own.


You're not following me. NVidia has at least TWO referance designes for the 6600GT. There is a 256MB and a 128MB.


----------



## iker0

i see, but both these cards have the same reference clocks. 
Also x1600 has 3 different reference design's
X1600XT
X1600pro 128MB - all 128MB pro's have GDDR3 (1.2ns-1.4ns) compared to GDDR2 on the 256mb+ cards
X1600pro 256mb+


----------



## Llama07

Okay, Nvidia just released three new cards a few weeks ago, the 7600gt, the 7900gt, and the 7900gtx, all can be found @ Newegg's website, but most are sold out. Just thought I'd add those in.


----------



## Malaziel

The 7900gtx should now be at the top of the list and the 7900gt should be right above a 7800gtx.

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...x_performance/

Edit: I actually think now that it is pretty much a tie between the x1900xtx and 7900gtx. The two cards trade back and forth on every other game with neither winning by a large margin in any other than x1900xtx in FEAR and the 7900gtx in Serious Sam 2.


----------



## J3r3my

Im still waiting for some more info before I make any changes yet.


----------



## Malaziel

The 7600gt is probably right between the 7800gs and x850xt pe.

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...nce/page11.asp

I know for a fact that the 7800gs beats it even with a worse CPU. I saw benchmarks with the 7800gs on a 3200+ and the 7600gt on a FX-57. The gs still ended up ahead.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The X1600XT is better than the X800 and GTO.


----------



## Remonster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Llama07*








Okay, Nvidia just released three new cards a few weeks ago, the 7600gt, the 7900gt, and the 7900gtx, all can be found @ Newegg's website, but most are sold out. Just thought I'd add those in.











Few weeks ago? They came out on Thursday which by my count was 2 days ago LOL (yes I did buy mine on the first day lol, thats also why most of them are sold out) So your ranking should go

7900GTX top of the list though sometimes the X1900XTX beats it in benchmarks the 7900GTX generally wins in games...
7900GT Right between the 7800GTX and 7800GTX 512MB
7600GT Im not sure but I remember reading that it is the replacement for the 6600GT so its not too far up....maybe right around the X1600XT.


----------



## Malaziel

The 7600gt is actually better than a 6800gt and might even be able to compete with an ultra though I know that it is not as good as a 7800gs.


----------



## Jori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malaziel*

The 7600gt is actually better than a 6800gt and might even be able to compete with an ultra though I know that it is not as good as a 7800gs.


Hm? It may be able to. The 7600GT may have less pipes, but is has a considerably higher clockspeed on the core.. so it may even itself out. Both are meant to replace the 6800Ultra anyways.


----------



## bentrinh

Sticky! Sticky!


----------



## J3r3my

Does between the X850XT and 7800GS sound good for the 7600GT?


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Where the heck is the 7900GT and GTX???


----------



## Zipnogg

Reg. 6800 better than 6800 LE?


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zipnogg*

Reg. 6800 better than 6800 LE?


Not unlocked, yeah.


----------



## Remonster

So J3r3my, gonna update it with the 7900 any time soon? lol.


----------



## Zipnogg

So 6800LE is better if it's unlocked? (12/6)


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zipnogg*

So 6800LE is better if it's unlocked? (12/6)


Well, a 6800 can be unlocked to 16/6 a little easier than an LE.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remonster*

So J3r3my, gonna update it with the 7900 any time soon? lol.


Im going to its just hard to tell were to put them. The 7900GTX is neck and neck with the X1900XTX. Ill go look at all the benches I can and then Ill post it.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

Im going to its just hard to tell were to put them. The 7900GTX is neck and neck with the X1900XTX. Ill go look at all the benches I can and then Ill post it.


I say put the 7900GTX under the x1900XTX and XT, and put the 7900GT above the x1800XT, and below the 7800GTX 512.


----------



## splat00n

>< omg ... whens the new sheet comming up?


----------



## Namrac

7900GTX should be on top, or just barely below the X1900XTX. It beats out the X1900XT.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Some_Idiot2*

I say put the 7900GTX under the x1900XTX and XT


I was thinking between the XT and XTX.


----------



## Ropey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

I was thinking between the XT and XTX.


 I agree...


----------



## HrnyGoat

The 7900GT should be under the X1800XT. (The 512MB version)


----------



## COMA$$

hy jeremy---6800GS is faster than 6800GT
me and my friend were looking that on gygabyte page or some
similar.....


----------



## death25

i see that the 7600 is #11 on the list, i hear great things about it. that its just by a hair below the 7800. my Q; is that IS this card a good buy or not.


----------



## pauldovi

I think that the 7900GT is better than the X1800XT... Come on, it is close to the X1900XT...


----------



## bigvaL

The x1300Pro needs to be moved down like 10 spots lol.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

The x1300Pro needs to be moved down like 10 spots lol.


I remember it was ahead of the 6600 vanilla. But maybe the 6600 needs to be moved down too. Cause now that I think about it a 5950Ultra would easily beat both.


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

I remember it was ahead of the 6600 vanilla. But maybe the 6600 needs to be moved down too. Cause now that I think about it a 5950Ultra would easily beat both.


I saw that too, agreed.

You sure the x1800xt beats the 7900GT? I'm not sure really, but it better for being a 512MB card!


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

I saw that too, agreed.

You sure the x1800xt beats the 7900GT? I'm not sure really, but it better for being a 512MB card!


Im thinking it does but just barely.


----------



## Loki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

Im thinking it does but just barely.


With the 512mb of ram and the abilty to adjust the voltage I'd say so.

I'v seen Clocks of 815/900 on chilled water...







on The XS forums


----------



## m|dg3t

Isn't this thread based upon stock gpu's not overclocked and water cooled gpu's? If so it would totally change things, why not stick a part in and mod it too, that kind of cheats the point of it for half the people.


----------



## AquaDudeForce

the 1300pro and the 6600 are mixed up i did an experiment on them both the 6600 is better

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...me-advice.html


----------



## Roguecloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

I was bored so I decided to rank all the graphics cards out there.

Update: I think this list has gotten pretty accurate. Thanks for all your help guys! I coulndt have made it this nice without you all








If you find one thats out of place or missing you can still let me know and Ill fix it.

ATI cards are red and nVidia cards are green. 3DFX cards are blue.

*X1900XTX
7900GTX
X1900XT
7800GTX 512MB
X1800XT
7900GT
7800GTX
7800GT
X1800XL
7800GS
7600GT
X850XT/XTPE
X800XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT
6800GS
X800XL
X850Pro
X800pro
X800GTO/GTO2
X800
X1600XT 128bit
6800
X800GT
X1600Pro 128bit
6800XT/LE
6600GT
X700Pro
9800XT
9800Pro
9700Pro
9800
9800SE 256bit
S3 Chrome S27
X700
5950Ultra
9700
5900Ultra
5800Ultra
5900
5800
X1300Pro
6600
5900XT
X1300
X600XT
TI4800
TI4600
9600XT
TI4800SE
5700Ultra
9500Pro
9800SE 128bit
X600
9600Pro
TI4400
9500
6600LE
X1300SE
5700
7300GS
9600
6200
TI4200
9550
5600
X300
9600SE
9550SE
9200Pro
8500Pro
5500
8500
GeForce3 TI500
8500LE
9000Pro
5200Ultra
9200
9250
GeForce4 MX460
5200
9000
9200SE
GeForce3 TI200
GeForce3
GeForce4 MX 440
7500
7200
GeForce2 Ultra
7000
GeForce2 GTS
GeForce4 MX 420
Radeon
Voodoo5 5500
GeForce2 MX 400
GeForce256
GeForce2 MX
Voodoo4 4500
TNT2
Rage128 Pro
Voodoo3
TNT
Rage128
Riva128
Rage3D Pro
Voodoo Banshee
Voodoo2
Riva
Rage3D
VooDoo1*



looks about right, I agree.


----------



## Retrospekt

My vid card is ranked 80ish, not bad.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AquaDudeForce*

the 1300pro and the 6600 are mixed up i did an experiment on them both the 6600 is better

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...me-advice.html


Youre comparing AGP versions. This is based on the PCIe versions.


----------



## Llama07

Well, I'm not sure gow long ago for the release, but the new 7600GS is out, just to let you know. BTW, I bought a new 7600GT CO and it rox my sox,







smokin fast







for only $189.99 @ NewEgg. Later Pimps.


----------



## legoman786

Wheres the 5600XT? I wanna know where my card stands!! Please?


----------



## Remonster

The bottom LOL! jk, anyways its nice to see the other manufacturers besides ATI and nVidia, those weren't there last I remember....

My card's #2







nice.


----------



## Fatal05

The x1600xt is should be higher than the x800


----------



## to_the_zenith

I'm running the FX 5600XT, although it gets overtaken by a tortoise if i touch the mem clk I've ramped up the core to 333Mhz stable.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*

Wheres the 5600XT? I wanna know where my card stands!! Please?


Well the XT means its the slower version for nVidia cards so it would be under the 5600.


----------



## BRISKbaby

Any possibility of seeing SLI/Crossfire combos on the list? That way it would be easier to see where buying another vid card and using SLI vs. buying the latest and greatest would give the most gain.


----------



## evenmore4me

I know it sucks, but I just want to know how much improvement I can make









I hope that I will upgrade soon...like 6 months or less...


----------



## frostbite

If you want to know why the x1600xt is under the x800 series look at these benches http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/vid...n-x1600_3.html


----------



## Msk2005

you should visit here
you missed nvidia geforce 4 Ti series , ATI radeon VE and PowerVR cards


----------



## Msk2005

you missed 7600GS too


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Msk2005*

you should visit here
you missed nvidia geforce 4 Ti series , ATI radeon VE and PowerVR cards


Hes got the GF4 TI series in there.


----------



## AirJarhead

Yes if the cards are at stock, the X1800XT beats a 7900GT in most games.

I'm not sure the 7600GT beats a X850XTPE though. Have you seen any benchmarks to prove this?


----------



## Msk2005

what about 7600GS?


----------



## 711

You should include where cards rank in SLI, too. =P


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *711*

You should include where cards rank in SLI, too. =P


That would make it a little too complicated.

And Ill try and find some 7600GS benches.


----------



## Logictus420

Here is a review comparing the 7600GT against the 6600GT and 6800GS and here is one comparing it to the 7900GT, 7900GTX, X1600XT, 1800XL, and X1900XTX. This way i can make it a little easier on ya


----------



## frostbite

The x1600xt is always left in the dust


----------



## LoZz

the 6800gs should be above the 6800gt as its shader model 3 support it gets more fps on newer games and on higher settings


----------



## lightsource

Quote:



*X1300Pro
6600
5900XT
X1300*


the 6600 gets beat by FX cards??? You sure that's correct?


----------



## Llama07

I'm sure Jeremy spent a long time on his list, and lots of research was done, so I think the list is pretty rock solid.


----------



## darkkittycry

I think the 7900GT smokes a 7800gtx in a couple performance area's.









I've rated above 7800GTX on pcpitstop, but then pcpitstop is not the - end all - be all - in testing.


----------



## Compfreak

yes my voodoo3 card is better then my friends TNT w00t


----------



## Llama07

Wow, it seems like I'm usually to post first about the new cards...but oh well, hey Jeremy, X1800GTO ISN'T on the list? JK Keep up the good work!







!


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoZz*

the 6800gs should be above the 6800gt as its shader model 3 support it gets more fps on newer games and on higher settings


Both have SM 3.0...
And the 6800GS only beats the GT when the GS is madly OCed, at stock the GT is better.


----------



## laboitenoire

The 6600LE is better than a TI4200.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*

The 6600LE is better than a TI4200.


Yeah...


----------



## Namrac

Where's the 7600GS? Huh? Huh? GET TO IT!


----------



## remy5405

dont forget onboard video lol


----------



## Jori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Some_Idiot2*

Both have SM 3.0...
And the 6800GS only beats the GT when the GS is madly OCed, at stock the GT is better.


No, they are the same at stock lol. 425/1000 and 350/1000 = equal.

And Lightsource, I think the 5950Ultra is competition for even a 6600GT.


----------



## Remonster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jori*

No, they are the same at stock lol. 425/1000 and 350/1000 = equal.

And Lightsource, I think the 5950Ultra is competition for even a 6600GT.


That's because the GS has less pipelines, I think it has 1 less quad (4 pipes less)


----------



## Namrac

Yup, 12 pipes vs 16.


----------



## Remonster

Yep, if you do the math (clockspeed x pipelines) you get 5600 vs 5100, so they truly are very close in performance.


----------



## HrnyGoat

You might want to add the X500. I didnt even know it existed, but I saw it for sale in a Circuit City store.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*

You might want to add the X500. I didnt even know it existed, but I saw it for sale in a Circuit City store.


***? Is it like the PCIe version of the 9500?


----------



## ckp64

Sweet rankings, just bookmarked this.

But where is the Nvidia 7600GS? I think it should go right above 6800.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckp64*

Sweet rankings, just bookmarked this.

But where is the Nvidia 7600GS? I think it should go right above 6800.


Ok I looked it up and the 7600GS falls between the 6800 and the X1600XT.


----------



## charliemack

It'd be awesome if you could do a list with cards in sli? just a thought


----------



## bigvaL

9550
5600
X300
5600XT
9600SE
9550SE
9200Pro
8500Pro
5500
8500
GeForce3 TI500
8500LE
9000Pro

The above is wrong and should be:

5600XT
5600
9600SE
9550
5500
X300
9550SE
9200Pro
9000Pro
8500Pro
GeForce3 TI500
8500
8500LE


----------



## J3r3my

Looks good except I thought the 5600XT was slower than the 5600 since nVidia made the XT versions slower. Like how the 6800XT is slower then the 6800.


----------



## xypex982

Just have to ask is a ti4600 really faster than a x1300?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xypex982*

Just have to ask is a ti4600 really faster than a x1300?


Pretty sure. I think the 4600 has 8 pipes while the 1300 has 4.


----------



## MjrTom

7800GT
X1800XL
7800GS
7600GT
X850XT/XTPE
X800XT/XTPE

Dont know if anyone has mentioned but the X850XTPE are faster than the 7600GT/7800GS


----------



## Namrac

^^no it's not... 7600GT > 6800 Ultra, which pretty much equals X850XTPE. Plus, 7600GT has SM3.

What about the 7900GX2? I would assume it would be on top, since it's basicly 2 slightly underclocked 7900GTs...


----------



## Malaziel

Actually a 9600SE is not faster than a 9550 since it has a 64 bit memory interface. Also have you thought about adding the Gainward 7800GS 512 mb edition with the 7800GT core? A very powerful card that I believe is pretty close to a 7800GTX. Easily the most powerful AGP card.

http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=30502


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

um...the S3 chrome s27 is definately faster than a 9800SE,(it has the highest DEFAULT core clock of any card on the market, at 700mhz) id put it in between the X700pro and the 6600GT. (i used to own one.)


----------



## Llama07

Malaziel, this list isn't for EVERY SINGLE VIDEO CARD EVER MADE, just a reference for buyers of the video cards to make a concious desicion before buying, not an exact super 1337 list of lists, jst so you know.


----------



## Malaziel

I am well aware of that. This card however represents the most powerful card availible in AGP and in light of the fact that this list includes the 512mb edition of the 7800GTX I thought that the 512 mb 7800gs would be a possible addition so I presented links to benchmarks for J3r3my to peruse at his leisure and also for the benefit of others.


----------



## whipple16

i dont know much about nvidia but just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted here. you "many" lists help me pick out my x850xt!!!


----------



## ronamjack

Is the 7600GT really that good?? amazing price too - about the best value for money card i've ever seen.


----------



## 711

A commonly shared sentiment.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronamjack*

Is the 7600GT really that good?? amazing price too - about the best value for money card i've ever seen.


Yeah, it is. The amazing thing is, the 7900GT's an even better value. Better than 7800GTX performance for $300.


----------



## Malaziel

I saw a benchmark which compared the S3 to a 6600gt and a 6600. The S3 almost always lost to the gt and it went back and forth with the 6600 but overall I would say the test showed it was slightly worse than the 6600 but only slightly.


----------



## Malaziel

I am pretty sure that in most games beside Open GL that a 9550 offers better performance than a regular 5600. I will find some benchmarks if I can.


----------



## Malaziel

I found some of a 9500 versus a FX5600 and the 9500 barely won so I was wrong whoops


----------



## rippon

Does this list count how much they can OC? Because I thought the 7900GT OCed beat the 1800XT OCed.


----------



## Sam The Overclocker

This list is only about stock speeds, but you're right. With the volt mod, an OC'd 7900GT outperforms a stock 7900GTX. I figured up the memory bandwidth and stuff like that, and a voltmodded 7900GT with speeds of 700/850 demolishes a 7900GTX. That said, just imagine how powerful a voltmodded 7900GTX could be...


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

I was bored so I decided to rank all the graphics cards out there.

Update: I think this list has gotten pretty accurate. Thanks for all your help guys! I coulndt have made it this nice without you all








If you find one thats out of place or missing you can still let me know and Ill fix it.

ATI cards are red and nVidia cards are green. 3DFX cards are blue.

*X1900XTX
7900GTX
X1900XT
7800GTX 512MB
X1800XT
7900GT
7800GTX
7800GT
X1800XL
7800GS
7600GT
X850XT/XTPE
X800XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT
6800GS
X800XL
X850Pro
X800pro
X800GTO/GTO2
X1600XT
7600GS
X800
6800
X800GT
X1600Pro
6800XT/LE
6600GT
X700Pro
9800XT
9800Pro
9700Pro
9800
9800SE 256bit
S3 Chrome S27
X700
5950Ultra
9700
5900Ultra
5800Ultra
5900
5800
X1300Pro
6600
5900XT
X1300
X600XT
TI4800
TI4600
9600XT
TI4800SE
5700Ultra
9500Pro
9800SE 128bit
X600
9600Pro
TI4400
9500
6600LE
X1300SE
5700
7300GS
9600
6200
TI4200
5600
5600XT
9600SE
9550
5500
X300
9550SE
9200Pro
9000Pro
8500Pro
GeForce3 TI500
8500
8500LE
5200Ultra
9200
9250
GeForce4 MX460
5200
9000
9200SE
GeForce3 TI200
GeForce3
GeForce4 MX 440
7500
7200
GeForce2 Ultra
7000
GeForce2 GTS
GeForce4 MX 420
Radeon
Voodoo5 5500
GeForce2 MX 400
GeForce256
GeForce2 MX
Voodoo4 4500
TNT2
Rage128 Pro
Voodoo3
TNT
Rage128
Riva128
Rage3D Pro
Voodoo Banshee
Voodoo2
Riva
Rage3D
VooDoo1*



perfect for us RED/GREEN colorblind people.


----------



## namezod

http://techreport.com/reviews/2006q2...s/index.x?pg=1

ATI Radeon X1300 Pro should be above chrome s27


----------



## Devion

never knew how crap my card is LOL oh well


----------



## legoman786

Where does the X1800GTO stand?


----------



## intelc4004

Why is the 6800 Ultra below the X850XT??


----------



## shadowmelder

The new x1900GT should be added, either before or after the 7900GT. Here's a review to help you decide.


----------



## m|dg3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devion*

never knew how crap my card is LOL oh well


ROFL, yeah an FX2500 would be really crappy wouldn't it? LOL


----------



## NuclearCrap

I still have a base FX5200 in that crapbox under the desk, wonder how it beats the 9000.


----------



## Namrac

Alright, the 7920GX2 has been released, and pretty much wastes everything else out there. I'd say it belongs at the top of the list.


----------



## m|dg3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*

I still have a base FX5200 in that crapbox under the desk, wonder how it beats the 9000.










He didn't realize that he put FX2500 in his sig. Wow that must be a super modded Geforce 2!


----------



## timmay7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelc4004*

Why is the 6800 Ultra below the X850XT??


because we all know quite well that the X850XT and XTPE owns the 6800ultra


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timmay7*

because we all know quite well that the X850XT and XTPE owns the 6800ultra










No they don't. They're pretty much neck and neck.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

No they don't. They're pretty much neck and neck.



In most of the reviews I have seen comparing the two the XTPE nearly always came on top; not by a wide margin but still slightly better.


----------



## Namrac

They're neck and neck... which means very close... I have seen a few reviews saying the 6800 Ultra was better (slightly slower, but more OCable and has SM3/HDR) and some saying the X850XT PE was better (faster overall).

I'm still waiting to see the 7950GX2 at the top of the list... much faster than the X1900XTX, especially at crazy resolutions, and uses alot less power, hoo yeah.


----------



## thiru

Unfortunatly, the 7950GX2 can't do AA and HDR at the same time (yet), so I don't see much reason for buying it (not that I could).

But it does beat the X1900XTX, even in Oblivion, so I guess it belongs to the top of the list.


----------



## ckp64

I think this thread should be *stickied* it is very helpful.


----------



## Malaziel

The x850xt is placed above the 6800ultra because it comes out on top in the majority of games. Basically the only games that the 6800ultra comes out ahead in are OpenGL games and pretty much is beat by anywhere from a slight to huge margin in almost all other games. In certain games like Farcry the x850xt is ahead by a ton.


----------



## silent_nightr34

Shouldn't the 7900GTX be next to the x1900xtx instead of below it?

EDIT: Acutally, shouldn't it be ontop seeing how it beats the x1900xtx in most test?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silent_nightr34*

Shouldn't the 7900GTX be next to the x1900xtx instead of below it?

EDIT: Acutally, shouldn't it be ontop seeing how it beats the x1900xtx in most test?


The x1900xtx spits on the face of the 7900gtx in shader intensive games, and then laughs at its opponents inability to run HDR + AA.


----------



## compnewb98

Erm just wondering, I'm getting a new comp and im having problems finding a decent VGC that comes with the comp. My question is, can all of these VGC's get installed into a laptop? Please get back to me as soon as possible


----------



## cgrado

no! you'd have to get one of the mobile versions, such as nvidia's GO series. and all that still depends on what type of laptop you get.


----------



## selectodude

7950gx2?


----------



## NrGx

Perhaps the X1800GTO and the X1900GT can be added in there? Also, how about the 7900GT 512?

Nice list though. Great work!


----------



## NrGx

Bump. Is anyone updatng this list? LOL, yeah the 7950GX2 should be added, but above or below the X1900XTX?


----------



## Joseph22

You forgot my card in that list the Geforce 4 MX4000.


----------



## thedarklordjay

Very nice work, but i think the 5500 should just be taken off the list, its not as graphics card, its a piece of plastic which occupies too much of my case, and nothing more!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*

Bump. Is anyone updatng this list? LOL, yeah the 7950GX2 should be added, but above or below the X1900XTX?


Above. Way above.


----------



## Shadowcamper1383

...how bout...7950GX2?


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

You also don't have any integrated cards. From what I hear, the Intel GMA 950 out-performs most of the low-end cards on that list.


----------



## burnstudios

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylor360*
Doesn't the 6600GT perform better then the 6800 vanilla in all around performance?

no way.. i never seen a 6600GT agp 8xs pull down 14k 3dmark03 like my old 6800 128mb vanilla did .







and that was on a barton core proc







.. and then if unlock and overclock it really smokes it , i had mine unlocked 12pixle 6 vertex and oc'd to 400/870 , the vanilla's 256 memory buss is what does it.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burnstudios*
no way.. i never seen a 6600GT agp 8xs pull down 14k 3dmark03 like my old 6800 128mb vanilla did .







and that was on a barton core proc







.. and then if unlock and overclock it really smokes it , i had mine unlocked 12pixle 6 vertex and oc'd to 400/870 , the vanilla's 256 memory buss is what does it.

Yup, a 6600GT can sometimes out pace a 6800XT, but not a vanilla 6800.


----------



## PGT96AJT

This thread needs to be stickied, i'm tired of trying to scroll through a few pages everytime I need to find it


----------



## h1bernate

30pages to go through, was the x1800gto2 ever added?


----------



## Crazy geezer

WOW, went thru like almost all 30 pages, looks realy realy impressive lads, now, the next thing people would probably love to know, is wich card is there exact equivalent overclocked, for example, my X1600, best bang for buck card, according to the list equivalent to a 6800XT/LE wich is pretty good i guess :S, i wonder what its equivalent is overclocked though?????

start a new thread, find the highest overclocks, or average overclocks of as many cards as possible, find benchmarks for all the overclocked cards, an generate another list


----------



## Crazy geezer

wow wat a mug, posted the same thing 4 times, sry for the inconvenience


----------



## Crazy geezer

sry


----------



## Crazy geezer

sry


----------



## frostbite

LOL, dont press the button more than once


----------



## born2killU

the 6800 gs pwns all of these cards

X850XT/XTPE
X800XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT

and im my personal experience i think its better than my volt modded 7600 gt at my max oc

it brought my aquamark score up to 85k


----------



## h1bernate

Where does the x1900gt rank?


----------



## 711

This list seems to be missing the XGI Volari cards.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

this is also missing a lot and what i beilve is kidna biast and wrong in some cases, they have a ti4400 over a 6200 ? i had both and can tell you the 6200 smokes the ti


----------



## mcv

This was posted about a year ago so it's outdated.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

like i read the fine print


----------



## 711

" Last edited by J3r3my : 04-21-06 at 04:21 AM."

Less than 4 months ago. XGI was established in 2003 and sold to ATi in March '06. All the Volari cards were released before this last update.


----------



## billbartuska

Some interesting statistics here, including overclockability ranking.
http://www.hwbot.org/hardware.videocard.statistics.do


----------



## unbreakable

you forgot to put the 7300ggs and the 7600gs both have 2 versions: DDR2 and DDR3...









theyre somewhere between these cards, im not really sure exactly where though..

7600GT
X850XT/XTPE
*7600GS DDR3?*
X800XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT
6800GS
X800XL
X850Pro
X800pro
X800GTO/GTO2
*7300GT DDR3*
X1600XT
*7600GS DDR2*
X800
6800
X800GT
X1600Pro
6800XT/LE
6600GT
*7300gt DDR2*

that's just my opinion though









oh! I forgot to ask, isnt the 6800xt and LE supposed to be slower than the 6600gt? lower core lower mems, and lower benchmark scores.. they're just marketing strategy of nvidia to use the 6800 name but in realiy, are just plain slow...


----------



## rabidgnome229

I wouldnt put the 7300 above the 7600GS just because of GDDR3


----------



## rippon

I am pretty sure the thread maker is AFOC.N (Away From OverClock.Net). A willing and distinguished member should take over, ie. Delete/Merge this thread into a thread where they have the ability to edit and control the list. Basically keeping all of the constructive comments in this thread, while preventing the list from falling into oblivion.


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229*

I wouldnt put the 7300 above the 7600GS just because of GDDR3


http://www.overclockers.co.nz/ocnz/r...gtshootout0305

not convinced yet?









Quote:



At the top end of the 7300GT specification, Nvidia had created quite a monster which offers a high level of perfomance for the intended market. In addition, Nvidia's 7300GT is the only budget GPU on the market that offers full hardware acceleration for HD resolution up to 1080p. In the case of Inno3D and Palit 7300GTs, they are faster than a standard clocked 7600GS, thanks to the high working frequencies of the GPU and memory.


----------



## Mr Vengeance

Where would the GeForce 7300LE figure on the list? Also, does the manufacturer of the card make that much difference? I was looking at a 7600 GT by a bompany called Club 3D. Never heard of these guys. Anyone here know about them? Just wondering aswell if there is a big jump in quality between the 7600GT and the 7800 GS?


----------



## Kris88

Club 3D is good.


----------



## [email protected]

You guys are forgetting about GeForce 7950 Gx2.
It should be in the top of the list


----------



## markuk3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
You guys are forgetting about GeForce 7950 Gx2.
It should be in the top of the list

Amen brother


----------



## w00tmano

Also X1900GT should be there too...


----------



## Pink_Floyd

woohoo my card is second from top of that VERY VERY long list,
makes me feel good


----------



## splat00n

this should get updated


----------



## born2killU

yeah

some arent even in the right order

like the 6800gs beats the gt and the ultra

ive had all of them


----------



## TheLegend

I don't think Jeremy has been active since May. Hopefully he'll come back soon and edit.


----------



## legoman786

Where is J3r3my? He hasnt been on for awhile. Maybe something awfully bad happened to him... Nah, hopefully he'll come back.


----------



## ffmadcow

Sad that this thread should die in such a way.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ffmadcow*
Sad that this thread should die in such a way.

Theres a new one now http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...kings-2-a.html


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*
Theres a new one now http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...kings-2-a.html

nice thx.


----------



## lufusol

I'd like to see some rankings for cards like 7300GT (which is better than a 6600GT but worse than a 7600GS, something like that) and 7900GS, which I have no clue about. A.K.A. Time for an update!









edit: nevermind: http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...kings-2-a.html


----------



## BenHagerty

Thanks nice stuff


----------



## burnstudios

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylor360*
Doesn't the 6600GT perform better then the 6800 vanilla in all around performance?


not even on a 6600GTS best day.. my old 6800NU scored over 13k in 3dmark03. never seen a 6600 even come close to that.

and where is the 7800GS in this new list


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

You dont have *X1800GTO* on there


----------



## alexisd

Or the 7950GT


----------



## splat00n

new link guys read above


----------



## 711

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splat00n*
new link guys read above


----------



## J3r3my

lol bump for my original list.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Perhaps add the G80 Series ?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Perhaps add the G80 Series ?

Ya i guess ill update it lol.


----------



## J3r3my

Just FYI its all up to date now.


----------



## stargate125645

You should list what you used to compile your list, as it will validate your rankings more.

Also, your color coding isn't completely explained.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
You should list what you used to compile your list, as it will validate your rankings more.

Also, your color coding isn't completely explained.

I used alot of sources. Most of them I cant even remember. And I guess I should update the color coding info...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my* 
I used alot of sources. Most of them I cant even remember. And I guess I should update the color coding info...

Well saying you can't remember doesn't fly with everyone. I believe you, but you should still list them, even if it is just the base websites you used, such as tomshardware.com instead of a link to their VGA charts, for example.


----------



## iker0

Theres Two entries for the X1900XT 256MB, perhaps remove the second?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Well saying you can't remember doesn't fly with everyone. I believe you, but you should still list them, even if it is just the base websites you used, such as tomshardware.com instead of a link to their VGA charts, for example.


This is not some big official thing, just a general layout of the cards based on general user knowledge.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


This is not some big official thing, just a general layout of the cards based on general user knowledge.


Yes, but as you can see by looking around, it has become more than that. Anyone can put a list of GPUs together, but there has got to be reasoning behind it, even if it's just personal knowledge, and I think it should be listed. More so now that this thread has been cited on other sites!


----------



## Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iker0*


Theres Two entries for the X1900XT 256MB, perhaps remove the second?


I think one of them is probably supposed to be the 512 version.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iker0*


Theres Two entries for the X1900XT 256MB, perhaps remove the second?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade*


I think one of them is probably supposed to be the 512 version.


lol my bad. Its fixed now.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

You should post in the thread so i can rep you for your help










Okay.









I've been thinking about the videocards that are simply re-branded other cards - maybe you can separate them with a slash, to indicate they are virtually identical hardware?

Also, there's a few cards that don't have any reviews on respected benchmark sites - I'm not sure they should be listed, since there's no way to tell the performance average without guessing. They just make organizing it even harder.

All changes in bold:

ATI R600?
8800GTX
8800GTS 640MB
8800GTS 320MB
7950GX2
X1950XTX
*X1950XT/X1900XTX*
7900GTX
X1900XT 512MB
7900GTO
X1900XT 256MB
7950GT
7900GT 512MB *<--- Remove?*
7800GTX 512MB
X1950Pro
X1800XT 512MB
X1800XT 256MB
7900GT 256MB
X1900GT
7900GS
X1950GT *<--- Remove?*
7800GTX
7800GT
X1800XL
7800GS
X1800GTO
7600GT *<--- This barely beats an x1650XT in most games - which was a disappointment to many x1650XT reviewers.*
X1650XT
X850XT/XTPE
X800XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT
6800GS
X800XL
X850Pro
X800pro
X800GTO/GTO2
*X1600XT/x1650PRO*
7600GS
X800
6800
X800GT
7300GT
X1600Pro
*X1300XT/x1550PRO*
6800XT/LE
6600GT
X700Pro
9800XT
9800Pro
9700Pro
9800
9800SE 256bit
S3 Chrome S27
X700
5950Ultra
9700
5900Ultra
5800Ultra
5900
5800
X1300Pro
6600
5900XT
X1300
X600XT
TI4800
TI4600
9600XT
TI4800SE
5700Ultra
9500Pro
9800SE 128bit
X600
9600Pro
TI4400
9500
6600LE
X1300SE
5700
7300GS
9600
*7100GS/6200LE TC*
TI4200


----------



## kevg73

i think the 7950gt should be ahead of the x1900xt 256mb... specs below

x1900xt: 256mb, core: 625, memory: 1450

(my)7950gt: 512mb, core: 600, memory: 1450

there is not way that 25mhz core difference could overcome 256mb memory difference


----------



## losttsol

How about add SLI benchmarks?


----------



## USFORCES

ATI R600????


----------



## J3r3my

@kramy: This review shows the X1650XT beating the 7600GT. Maybe it just need better drivers?
http://www.techspot.com/review/31-ra...0gt/page2.html


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
i think the 7950gt should be ahead of the x1900xt 256mb... specs below

x1900xt: 256mb, core: 625, memory: 1450

(my)7950gt: 512mb, core: 600, memory: 1450

there is not way that 25mhz core difference could overcome 256mb memory difference

Core speed doesn't = performance between differant cards.


----------



## kevg73

i still think it doesnt make sense to rank the 7950gt below the x1900xt 256... but that's just me


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

is the 9500 better than 9600? and 9500pro better than 9600 pro???


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amd_hardsoftware* 
is the 9500 better than 9600? and 9500pro better than 9600 pro???

Well the 9500 was just a crippled 9700 so it was faster than the 9600 even though its a lower number.


----------



## NuclearCrap

I've got a suggestion. You should make a little separate section for unreleased cards, and since we don't know performance, make nVidia and ATi separate for the future list. Like this,

Future cards:

nVidia
8900
8600
8300

ATi
X2900
and so on.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


@kramy: This review shows the X1650XT beating the 7600GT. Maybe it just need better drivers?
http://www.techspot.com/review/31-ra...0gt/page2.html


Different drivers...
...and perhaps a card clocked 20mhz higher, since almost all 7600GT's are stock overclocked...
...and perhaps some tests with AA totally off, since GeForce cards gain speed there.









No AA, 16xAF = GeForce's friend.


----------



## 1c0n

we need to get the x1550 in there somewhere. yes it exists. we sell it. not sure how good it actually is tho


----------



## Kramy

I had already added that to my modifications...
x1550PRO = x1300XT. Identical cards.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1c0n*


we need to get the x1550 in there somewhere. yes it exists. we sell it. not sure how good it actually is tho










I added an X1550Pro to the list but is there also a plain X1550?


----------



## iGrenade

So this ranking is based on performance or graphics? If it were for graphics, ATI would blow the competition with AA and AF, simultaneously enabled. But, NVidia would win the "performance" part. And again, they would perform better/worse in different games.

Performance or looks?


----------



## PGT96AJT

I believe it is 3D Mark scores, so I guess performance.


----------



## icyblizard

7600SE??
Where is it?!


----------



## icyblizard

ati mobility radeon x1400 too..


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGrenade* 
So this ranking is based on performance or graphics? If it were for graphics, ATI would blow the competition with AA and AF, simultaneously enabled. But, NVidia would win the "performance" part. And again, they would perform better/worse in different games.

Performance or looks? 

Performance.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
I believe it is 3D Mark scores, so I guess performance.

3D mark scores and games performance.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icyblizard* 
7600SE??
Where is it?!

Are you sure that card even exists?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icyblizard* 
ati mobility radeon x1400 too..

This just ranks desktop cards for right now.


----------



## icyblizard

Oh..then never mind,they are both for laptops..i wanted to compare them and see which one was better


----------



## Special_K

You also forgot the Nvidia 8950gx2. Also, make a line dividing SLI/Xfire and non SLI/Xfire Should be below the Nvidia 6800. *nvidia fan boy* I don't know when Xfire was released.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


You also forgot the Nvidia 8950gx2. Also, make a line dividing SLI/Xfire and non SLI/Xfire Should be below the Nvidia 6800. *nvidia fan boy* I don't know when Xfire was released.


Only cards that are tested gets included in the list, as far as I know.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


You also forgot the Nvidia 8950gx2. Also, make a line dividing SLI/Xfire and non SLI/Xfire Should be below the Nvidia 6800. *nvidia fan boy* I don't know when Xfire was released.


8950GX2 doesnt exist yet...


----------



## B-80

or does it exist so much that you don't even know I'm here?


----------



## stargate125645

Missing cards:
X1050
TNT2 Model 64 Pro

Also, I think it is just the X1550, not the X1550Pro. I can only find the X1550 on newegg, so I suppose their could be two cards, but either way the X1550 by itself is not listed.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Missing cards:
X1050
TNT2 Model 64 Pro

Also, I think it is just the X1550, not the X1550Pro. I can only find the X1550 on newegg, so I suppose their could be two cards, but either way the X1550 by itself is not listed.

Ill have to try looking them up.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Missing cards:
X1050
TNT2 Model 64 Pro

Also, I think it is just the X1550, not the X1550Pro. I can only find the X1550 on newegg, so I suppose their could be two cards, but either way the X1550 by itself is not listed.


D'oh! I should have used the "there". That's what I get for editing a sentence and keeping words from the previous version.


----------



## Sora1421

Missing card.

Geforce FX6200

I had no idea about this one myself as it's not even in wiki and i've never heard of it. However it does exist as i've seen it in stores >.<

Don't ask me how good it is but I can only imagine that it is the same thing as the 6200 with a different name.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sora1421* 
Missing card.

Geforce FX6200

I had no idea about this one myself as it's not even in wiki and i've never heard of it. However it does exist as i've seen it in stores >.<

Don't ask me how good it is but I can only imagine that it is the same thing as the 6200 with a different name.

Are you sure its not the FX5200? Ive never heard of any FX6200...


----------



## nugget

Ive heard of a 6200 its a turbocache card so thats why its in hiding









edit: proof







http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce6200_agp


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Missing cards:
X1050
TNT2 Model 64 Pro

Also, I think it is just the X1550, not the X1550Pro. I can only find the X1550 on newegg, so I suppose their could be two cards, but either way the X1550 by itself is not listed.

I think your right theres just the 1550 which is a renamed X1300. I moved it down to just above the X1300.

And I already had the X1050 on there...


----------



## USlatin

hey I had this card on my Comodore 128, can I add it if I figure out the number?

lol

NICE WORK! *Rep+ *


----------



## dskina

Volari cards would be nice.


----------



## jman888

intel extreme 2?


----------



## Sora1421

Where would you rate the Intel Extreme graphics onboard that came? I believe the one that came with my old 2.8ghz Celly Compaq was around the speed of a Radeon 9250 except with only 64MB of dedicated video ram.


----------



## pasqualino31

from a benefits/cost perspective, what it the best buy out there for a graphics card?


----------



## jman888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pasqualino31*


from a benefits/cost perspective, what it the best buy out there for a graphics card?


7900


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


hey I had this card on my Comodore 128, can I add it if I figure out the number?

lol

NICE WORK! *Rep+ *


lol thats probly a 2D card...im only ranking the 3D cards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Volari cards would be nice.










If I could find some comparisons against ATI and Nvidia cards...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jman888*


intel extreme 2?


Only graphics cards for right now. Nothing intergrated.


----------



## michel84

where is the nvidia 6600??
and could someone explain why the 9700pro & 9800se would be better than a 5950ultra????
edit : woops I see the 6600 now , sorry .


----------



## J3r3my

Ive added some cards I know some of you have been waiting to be added for a long time


----------



## Cricket

For the volari, they stack up poorly, the Volari V8, should be under the x300, the V5, is weaker than a GF3 and the v3xt is GF2MX level, im not including the V3 as it has no real hardware accell and is mearly a sis IGP on a agp card, really, these cards are hard to place due to hit and miss performace in games. I also did not include the Duo Ultra cards because i've never encountered one.


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:



ATI cards are red and nVidia cards are green


I am color blind with red and green.
Gee thanks, LOL.
XMAS sucks. hah!


----------



## michel84

there is a 6500 which is an overclocked 6200 I think .
again , any proof why 9700pro is better than 5950ultra ???


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpawl31*


I am color blind with red and green.
Gee thanks, LOL.
XMAS sucks. hah!










me too. but nvidia green is a little lighter.


----------



## pasqualino31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jman888* 
7900

Would that be a 7900GS, 7900GT or 7900GTX?

and of more importance, why?


----------



## jman888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pasqualino31* 
Would that be a 7900GS, 7900GT or 7900GTX?

and of more importance, why?

Best price/preformance is the 7900GS when overclocked. Similar to 2x7600GT in Sli sometimes (that would cost 230-250$) And its only 150. It can also rival the 7900GT sometimes i think thats good for the money


----------



## dpawl31

You can get 7600GT's for under $100 now.
I need to get me another one


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michel84*


there is a 6500 which is an overclocked 6200 I think .
again , any proof why 9700pro is better than 5950ultra ???


If you can find anything that shows it isnt Ill change it.


----------



## sublime0

fx 5500?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


Only graphics cards for right now. Nothing intergrated.


Why did you include the S3's then?

*EDIT*

sublime0 > Technically just a overclocked FX5200


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Why did you include the S3's then?

*EDIT*

sublime0 > Technically just a overclocked FX5200


S3 made a number of discrete graphics solutions, including the most recent Chrome series, from which J3r3my forgot the S25.


----------



## Nolander

Which is better 7950GT for AGP coming out soon or X1950XTX?


----------



## stargate125645

X1950XTX > 7950GT for PCI-E x16, so I imagine it is for AGP, but don't quote me on it.

J3r3my, there are two versions of the X1950Pro: 256MB and 512MB versions.


----------



## michel84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


If you can find anything that shows it isnt Ill change it.


the 5950ultra was supposed to be in the 9800xt level ,
the 9700pro was beating the 5800ultra ,if I remember correctly and I,v seen reviews in which the 5900ultra beats the 9700pro .
here is a review of the 5950ultra I just googled , the 5950ultra is beating the 9700pro in most tests http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...ew/default.asp


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime0* 
fx 5500?

Its in there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
X1950XTX > 7950GT for PCI-E x16, so I imagine it is for AGP, but don't quote me on it.

J3r3my, there are two versions of the X1950Pro: 256MB and 512MB versions.

Do you know if theres any differnce in how they perform?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michel84* 
the 5950ultra was supposed to be in the 9800xt level ,
the 9700pro was beating the 5800ultra ,if I remember correctly and I,v seen reviews in which the 5900ultra beats the 9700pro .
here is a review of the 5950ultra I just googled , the 5950ultra is beating the 9700pro in most tests http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...ew/default.asp

Thanks. Ill update the list when i back from school tomorrow.


----------



## Fatal05

X1950GT is slower than the X1900GT.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


X1950GT is slower than the X1900GT.


I know the X1950GT slower than the X1900GT but I thought the X1900GT Rev2 was the slowest.


----------



## RADEON

What about old-school SLI, Voodoo2 style?
http://www.tomshardware.com/1999/01/...dia/index.html

And plz put intel's only atempt at a stand alone 3D chip, the i740.
http://www.tomshardware.com/1998/04/..._98/page3.html


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RADEON*


What about old-school SLI, Voodoo2 style?
http://www.tomshardware.com/1999/01/...dia/index.html

And plz put intel's only atempt at a stand alone 3D chip, the i740.
http://www.tomshardware.com/1998/04/..._98/page3.html


I might add SLI/CF cards later. And I added the Intel card. (never knew they made one







)


----------



## RADEON

I've actually got one, too (pci version, complete with original box, manual, driver/tech demo CD







). It's the REAL3D Starfighter, and it was the only manufacturer that ever made a card using the i740.










The pci version is kind of cool, as it's got an PCI/AGP bridge chip much like the AGP Nvidia 6 and 7 series do. The i740 is strictly an AGP chip (intel's attempt to push the new AGP bus into popularity), so the PCI version is like an AGP card built within a PCI card, complete with 4 or 8 MB of SGRAM memory. It interfaces with the PCI bridge, which also is connected to 8 or 16 MB of SDRAM AGP texture memory that is used just like AGP memory on a regular AGP system, only it's on the card and not part of main RAM. So it works like a 8MB AGP card with the AGP apeture set to 16MB. They were decently fast. No match for the Voodoo 3 frame rate, but the image quality was 10x better.

BTW. Another bit of interesting GFX card history...intel was going to release a successor to the i740, the i752. It ended up being the integrated GFX core in the i810/i815 S370 chipsets, although i have seen a gfx card with an i752 chip somewhere.


----------



## J3r3my

Why did Intel stop making them? Bad sales or something?


----------



## RADEON

They got totally pwned by the TNT and the Voodoo3. They were fast enough for people that were not picky, but were just not good enough for the enthusiast segment. I think they were probably a bit expensive for what they were as well. That was back in the days when framerate was king, even if it looked like crap. The Voodoo 3 could only render 16 bit color, had poor texture filtering, and only supported a texture sixe of 256x256! This is the max resolution of the texture tile. The i740 could do 1024x1024 (huge improvement in visual quality. Most modern cards can do 4096x4096 and maybe higher)The Voodoo 3 was just plain ugly compared to stuff like the i740 and others that supported higher res textures. Probably why it was "owned", because it was pushing nice 1024 textures vs. crap looking 256 textures.

Just like the Savage4 chip (I had the s540 extreme here-> http://www.tomshardware.com/1999/09/...xtreme_review/ . It was one of the first to support rendering in 32bit color, which looked amazing after having 16bit all the time...but framerate ruled, and it died too. Another good one to add to the list.

I collected a lot of old gfx cards and have made extensive comparisons. I got rid of most of them except for the special ones: i740 Starfighter, 2x Creative Voodoo2 12 MB,
ATi Rage Furry MAXX (dual GPU rage 128 pro card. Heres some links if you want to add it to the list as well. http://www.tomshardware.com/1999/12/...iew/page9.html
(beats a GF2 MX in Quake 3 http://www.tomshardware.com/2000/07/..._quake_3_arena)
Also beat a top line Voodoo3 3500 http://www.tomshardware.com/2000/01/...r_x/page4.html. I practically know the whole THG archives by heart!














)

BTW: You could make a separate list dedicated to SLI'ed cards, since they are dificult to class with single cards.


----------



## tylerand

You're missing 7950GTX Go


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tylerand*


You're missing 7950GTX Go


desktop only, no laptop cards.


----------



## tylerand

Ohh, didnt notice that, thanks =(.


----------



## J3r3my

Cant really add them cause they dont compare them to desktop cards.


----------



## tylerand

How not, it has same stuff as desktops, just in a diff package.


----------



## cgrado

yeah, but do you run GO cards with an X6800 OC'ed and 2048mb DDR2 6400? no. but that laptop you have doesn't seem to bottleneck it too much at all.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylerand* 
How not, it has same stuff as desktops, just in a diff package.

They got different clocks usually and sometimes diferent pipe numbers.


----------



## grunion

I don't agree with a 7800GTX ranking ahead of a 1950PRO

*EDIT->* N/M 512 GTX


----------



## silverwing

I dont agree at all with the X1800XT 256MB ranking higher then the 7900 GT 256MB.


----------



## Special_K

Quadro 5600 is better than the 8800 gtx


----------



## prestontrogden

LOLOL why do ppl even bother posting stuff like this. they know nobody is gonna except anyone else's rankings


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverwing* 
I dont agree at all with the X1800XT 256MB ranking higher then the 7900 GT 256MB.

Ya lol I dont know why it was above it. Thx for pointing that out.


----------



## USFORCES

List is missing the 8600


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


List is missing the 8600












They just came out today...I just dont stick the cards wherever. Gotta study the all benhces first.


----------



## J3r3my

Ok. Added the 8600GTS and GT.


----------



## silverwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


Ya lol I dont know why it was above it. Thx for pointing that out.


np =)


----------



## J3r3my

From the looks of it the 8800GTX is gonna stay on top. Just have to wait for the official R600 benches to confirm it.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

I wonder when something exciting is going to come out. In terms of performance, video cards haven't improved at all in 6 months.

The Ultra is nothing new. We already have GTX's with similar performance. No improvements in performance, at all, in 6 months ... that is sad.


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my* 
I was bored so I decided to rank all the graphics cards out there.

Update: I think this list has gotten pretty accurate. Thanks for all your help guys! I coulndt have made it this nice without you all







Especially NGRX who kept this thing alive while I was gone.
If you find one thats out of place or missing you can still let me know and Ill fix it.

ATI cards are red and nVidia cards are green. 3DFX cards are blue and S3 isorange.

*8800Ultra
8800GTX
8800GTS 640MB
8800GTS 320MB
7950GX2
X1950XTX
X1900XTX
X1950XT
7900GTX
X1900XT 512MB
7900GTO
X1900XT 256MB
8600GTS
7950GT
7900GT 512MB
7800GTX 512MB
X1950Pro

X1800XT 512MB
7900GT 256MB
X1800XT 256MB
7800GTX
X1900GT
8600GT
7900GS
X1950GT
X1900GT Rev2
7800GT
X1800XL
7800GS
X1800GTO
X1650XT
7600GT
X850XT/XTPE
X800XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT
6800GS
X800XL
X850Pro
X800pro
X800GTO/GTO2
8500GT
X1650Pro
X1600XT
7600GS
X800
6800
X800GT
7300GT
X1600Pro
X1300XT
6800XT/LE
6600GT
X700Pro
9800XT
5950Ultra
9800Pro
5900Ultra
9700Pro
5800Ultra
9800
9800SE 256bit
S3 Chrome S27
X700
9700
5900
5800
X1300Pro
6600
5900XT
X600XT
TI4800
TI4600
9600XT
TI4800SE
X1550
X1300
5700Ultra
9500Pro
9800SE 128bit
X600
9600Pro
TI4400
9500
6600LE
X1300SE
5700
7300GS
9600
7100GS
6200
TI4200
X550
5600
5600XT
9550
9600SE
7300LE
5500
X1050
X300
7300SE
9550SE
9200Pro
9000Pro
Matrox Parhelia
8500Pro
GeForce3 TI500
8500
8500LE
5200Ultra
9200
9250
GeForce4 MX460
5200
9000
9200SE
GeForce3 TI200
GeForce3
GeForce4 MX 440
7500
7200
GeForce2 Ultra
7000
GeForce2 GTS
GeForce4 MX 420
Radeon
Voodoo5 5500
GeForce2 MX 400
GeForce256
Savage 2000
GeForce2 MX
Voodoo4 4500
Matrox G400
TNT2
Rage128 Pro
Voodoo3
TNT
Rage128
Savage 4
Matrox G200
Riva128
Intel i740
Rage3D Pro
Voodoo Banshee
Voodoo2
Riva
Rage3D
VooDoo1*

fixed a few things for you based on actual preformance and not fanboy bias mainly the 8600 lineup comapared with user benchmarks posted on futuremark vs other scores and the 7800GTX was moved to just under x1800xt where it has always sat


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my* 
I was bored so I decided to rank all the graphics cards out there.

Update: I think this list has gotten pretty accurate. Thanks for all your help guys! I coulndt have made it this nice without you all







Especially NGRX who kept this thing alive while I was gone.
If you find one thats out of place or missing you can still let me know and Ill fix it.

ATI cards are red and nVidia cards are green. 3DFX cards are blue and S3 is orange.

*8800Ultra
8800GTX
8800GTS 640MB
8800GTS 320MB
7950GX2
X1950XTX
X1900XTX
X1950XT
7900GTX
X1900XT 512MB
7900GTO
X1900XT 256MB
7950GT
7900GT 512MB
7800GTX 512MB
8600GTS
X1800XT 512MB
7900GT 256MB
X1950Pro
7800GTX
X1800XT 256MB
8600GT
X1900GT
7900GS
X1950GT
X1900GT Rev2
7800GT
X1800XL
7800GS
X1800GTO
X1650XT
7600GT
X850XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
X800XT/XTPE
6800GT
6800GS
X800XL
X850Pro
8500GT
X800pro
X800GTO/GTO2
X1650Pro
X1600XT
7600GS
X800
6800
X800GT
7300GT
X1600Pro
X1300XT
6800XT/LE
6600GT
X700Pro
9800XT
9800Pro
5950Ultra
5900Ultra
9700Pro
9800
9800SE 256bit
S3 Chrome S27
X700
6600
9700
5800Ultra
5900
5800
X1300Pro
5900XT
X600XT
TI4800
TI4600
9600XT
TI4800SE
X1550
X1300
5700Ultra
9500Pro
9800SE 128bit
X600
9600Pro
TI4400
9500
6600LE
X1300SE
6200
5700
7300GS
9600
7100GS
TI4200
X550
5600
5600XT
9550
9600SE
7300LE
5500
X1050
X300
7300SE
9550SE
9200Pro
9000Pro
Matrox Parhelia
GeForce3 TI500
8500
5200Ultra
8500LE
9200
9250
GeForce4 MX460
5200
9000
9200SE
GeForce3 TI200
GeForce3
GeForce4 MX 440
7500
GeForce2 Ultra
GeForce2 Ti
GeForce2 Pro
GeForce2 GTS
7200
GeForce4 MX 420
Voodoo5 5500
GeForce2 MX 400
GeForce256
Savage 2000
GeForce2 MX
7000
Voodoo4 4500
Matrox G400
TNT2
Rage128 Pro
Voodoo3
TNT
Rage128
Savage 4
Matrox G200
Riva128
Intel i740
Rage3D Pro
Voodoo Banshee
Voodoo2
Riva
Rage3D
VooDoo1*


big update more in line with actul preformane, what was the 7200 doing ahead of Geforce 2, it couldnt beat the GTS let alone the Ultra, and the Radeon and the 7200 are the same card just renamed


----------



## RADEON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shellofinsanity*


... and the Radeon and the 7200 are the same card just renamed


and clocked higher. The original RADEON is clocked at 166/166. The 7200 was either 183/183 or 200/200, I can't remember.


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON* 
and clocked higher. The original RADEON is clocked at 166/166. The 7200 was either 183/183 or 200/200, I can't remember.

how many ppl have forgotten

Radeon Retail was shipped 183/183

Radeon OEM was shipped 166/166

all Radeon cards are called 7200 in cat 3+ it doesnt matter, the 7200 is a retial version of the Radeon which is also what was reviewed and was shown to be close to GTS but not quite.


----------



## RADEON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shellofinsanity*


how many ppl have forgotten

Radeon Retail was shipped 183/183

Radeon OEM was shipped 166/166

all Radeon cards are called 7200 in cat 3+ it doesnt matter, the 7200 is a retial version of the Radeon which is also what was reviewed and was shown to be close to GTS but not quite.


The retail PCI RADEON was also clocked at 166/166. I know 'cause I have one, with the original box, too. Apparently, the SDRAM RADEON was only an OEM product, but my RADEON SDR came in a full retail box.

The real deal is:

RADEON DDR/SDR 32MB (also sold as 7200) - 166/166

RADEON DDR 64 MB (also 7200), RADEON VE (64 bit ram, also sold as the 7000) - 183/183

RADEON 7500 - 290/460

I'm almost sure I saw a RADEON model that ran at 200/200 awhile ago, but I can't find the article.

Another interesting fact I just found out that I never knew, is that the RADEON VE is basicly a RADEON chip without the T&L engine. It probably sucked big time back in it's day.


----------



## candle_86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RADEON*


The retail PCI RADEON was also clocked at 166/166. I know 'cause I have one, with the original box, too. Apparently, the SDRAM RADEON was only an OEM product, but my RADEON SDR came in a full retail box.

The real deal is:

RADEON DDR/SDR 32MB (also sold as 7200) - 166/166

RADEON DDR 64 MB (also 7200), RADEON VE (64 bit ram, also sold as the 7000) - 183/183

RADEON 7500 - 290/460

I'm almost sure I saw a RADEON model that ran at 200/200 awhile ago, but I can't find the article.

Another interesting fact I just found out that I never knew, is that the RADEON VE is basicly a RADEON chip without the T&L engine. It probably sucked big time back in it's day.


well that is also the Radeon 7000 it is a 1x3 config


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

So we are agreeing that the x1950XT is a better card than the 7950GT?

I'm picking alternatives to a 512mb x1950Pro. I'm not a fanboy of Nvidia or ATi at all.


----------



## shellofinsanity

that just depends on what games your playing. lol.

shader intensive the 1950 wins

texture intensive the 79 wins


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

I choose X1950.


----------



## J3r3my

Well the HD2900XT is on there now. Disappointed I am though. More 6 months late for this?


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Are you planning on upgrading to a DX10 card anytime soon? Otherwise, what do you care then? I dont understand why you keep going around bashing the R600.


----------



## USFORCES

How can you rank the 2900XT above the GTS might want to wait on that until we have


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


Are you planning on upgrading to a DX10 card anytime soon? Otherwise, what do you care then? I dont understand why you keep going around bashing the R600.


I have $1700 sitting around and I was waiting for the R600 to come out before I made a choice. But it looks like Im getting the 8800GTX. I cant believe I waited for this...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


How can you rank the 2900XT above the GTS might want to wait on that until we have










http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4946&s=1


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


I have $1700 sitting around and I was waiting for the R600 to come out before I made a choice. But it looks like Im getting the 8800GTX. I cant believe I waited for this...

http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4946&s=1


are you even paying attetion to real reviews are just listing your personal preframce?


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


I have $1700 sitting around and I was waiting for the R600 to come out before I made a choice. But it looks like Im getting the 8800GTX. I cant believe I waited for this...


Something tells me you really weren't waiting for the R600. I mean you've been hating on it since day one...but anyway...if nothing else, you waiting for its debut helped you save up more money. You might as well wait for the XTX to come out. If the XT is outperforming the GTS, the XTX may outperform the GTX. That's what I'm waiting for anyway.


----------



## desentrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


I have $1700 sitting around and I was waiting for the R600 to come out before I made a choice. But it looks like Im getting the 8800GTX. I cant believe I waited for this...

http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4946&s=1


well, at least you're sensible. If you chose the Ultra just because you had extra $, I would be compelled to kick you in the e-balls.


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


Something tells me you really weren't waiting for the R600. I mean you've been hating on it since day one...but anyway...if nothing else, you waiting for its debut helped you save up more money. You might as well wait for the XTX to come out. If the XT is outperforming the GTS, the XTX may outperform the GTX. That's what I'm waiting for anyway.


the XTX is an OEM only product AMD stated so


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


Something tells me you really weren't waiting for the R600. I mean you've been hating on it since day one...but anyway...if nothing else, you waiting for its debut helped you save up more money. You might as well wait for the XTX to come out. If the XT is outperforming the GTS, the XTX may outperform the GTX. That's what I'm waiting for anyway.


I used to hate Nvidia and was routing for the R600 but it took so long to come out and the 8800GTX is still king. So I dont really hate it but Im really disappointed with it.


----------



## RADEON

Yeah, those bench results were a sad showing. Overclocking was good, though.


----------



## The Duke

To all members!

This POST is dedicated to a compiled list that apparently needs some tweeking!

The creator has stated you must provided "Proof" to adjust as necessary!

Maintain that aura or action will be taken!

Thank You
The Duke


----------



## shellofinsanity

it needs more work than its worth to bother with, and the rating he gives them is forgetting opengl and most likly using Oblivion as the be all of benchmarks, its the only way these numbers would be accurate.

I will provide proof for my thinking, when he can provide proof for his assumptions for each and everyone one of them untill them, his ranking and his opion is fud


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shellofinsanity* 
it needs more work than its worth to bother with, and the rating he gives them is forgetting opengl and most likly using Oblivion as the be all of benchmarks, its the only way these numbers would be accurate.

I will provide proof for my thinking, when he can provide proof for his assumptions for each and everyone one of them untill them, his ranking and his opion is fud

You have no idea how I made the list. I look at all the reviews I can find and rank the cards at the settings most people play at. Whichever card wins in the most games gets ranked above the other. Just cause you think a card is better doesnt mean it is.

And using Oblivion on all the benchmarks? It wouldnt even run on half the cards on the list. And if it needs more work than its worth than why are you even posting in here?


----------



## USFORCES

So far the only game I've seen it get more FPS is Company Of Heroes VR says the image quality is a little better on the GTS image quality VS more FPS in Company Of Heroes, you be the judge.

2900 16xAF vs 8800GTS 16xAF
http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4946&s=15

Anisotropic Filtering 
http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4946&s=16


----------



## shellofinsanity

k, first off, one thing that drives me nuts is you have Radeon 7000 and Radeon VE listed as well as the Radeon and the 7200.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_R100

Quote:

n 2001, after the release of the Radeon 8500, the original Radeon model (R100) was renamed as the Radeon 7200. The 7200 was first used to market the short-lived (R100) 64MB SDR card that was released in early summer 2001, while the original Radeon 32 DDR and Radeon 64 DDR VIVO labels remained unchanged until the cards were discontinued. Radeon 7200 later applied retroactively to include all R100 chips regardless of memory configuration.

[edit] RV100

Other models of the first-generation Radeon were the Radeon VE (RV100), later known as the Radeon 7000, which was a cost-reduced model. The VE lacked much of the original Radeon's 3D-hardware: one pixel-pipeline, HyperZ, and Hardware T&L were all removed, as well as a 64-bit memory bus, although it added "Hydravision" dual-monitor support and integrated a 2nd RAMDAC into the core (for "Hydravision").

The VE did not fare well against the T&L capable GeForce2 MX, although the VE had superior multi-display support and came out ahead in DirectX and 32-bit color support. The Radeon VE was later used as the follow-up for the Mobility Radeon which proved very successful in the laptop market.
this means there are sevral radeons, but the 7200 is the same as the Radeon. And the VE and 7000 share identical specs.[/QUOTE]

the 8600GT is faster than 7900GS in a true next gen game
http://anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2970&p=8

also faster in oblvion another next gen game
http://anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2970&p=6

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=713&chart=293
the 7800GTX 512 is faster than the 7950GT thus faster tahn 7900GT 512 more to follow later

7800GTX is faster than 7900GS
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=714&chart=298


----------



## shellofinsanity

just a note as to why this happens, the 7800GTX 512 is 550/1700

the 7900GT 512 is 450/1320 and the 7950GT is 550/1400

it does not have the bandwith, also, the 7800GTX 512 should be faster tahn a stock 7900GTO

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=713&chart=298

as shown here, it is only 2% slower at best than the 7900GTX and the GTX is about 7% faster in games than the GTO due to a 450core on the GTO


----------



## shellofinsanity

just now noticed, the Ti-200 was slower than the Geforce3 orignal

http://www.nvnews.net/previews/gefor...m/page_1.shtml


----------



## J3r3my

Ok thanks for all that. I think Ive got everything you said fixed. Let me know if you see anything else wrong.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

The 7900GTO shouldn't be that low. Any one with a brain bigger than a squirrel can volt mod (if needed) and flash it to a 7900GTX.


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandiegoskyline*


The 7900GTO shouldn't be that low. Any one with a brain bigger than a squirrel can volt mod (if needed) and flash it to a 7900GTX.


thats not the point here now is it, at stock its faster than the 7900GT and just slower than the 7950GT. Some folks have volt modded the 7900GS and have them our running 7900GTX's should that also count


----------



## nitteo

Hd2900xt
8800gts 640mb
=fail

8800gts 640mb
Hd2900xt
=


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Hd2900xt
8800gts 640mb
=fail

8800gts 640mb
Hd2900xt
=
















no its actully faster, by 2-3 frames just costs 100 more for 1% extra preformace


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandiegoskyline*


The 7900GTO shouldn't be that low. Any one with a brain bigger than a squirrel can volt mod (if needed) and flash it to a 7900GTX.


All these cards are rated @ stock speeds.


----------



## pauldovi

Anyone ever though of putting up a mobile GPU rank?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pauldovi*


Anyone ever though of putting up a mobile GPU rank?


It would be hard to do since there arent as many benches for mobile GPUs.


----------



## pauldovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


It would be hard to do since there arent as many benches for mobile GPUs.


Errr?

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-...ist.844.0.html


----------



## Choggs396

ROFL, I had a Voodoo Banshee in Highschool. Got it in '99 and I was like "SWEET, 3D graphics" and played Jedi Knight at max detail. Rock. Can't remember the price. But 16MB VRAM and 100MHz core clock... oh man those were the days.


----------



## carheadman

y is 7600gs so bad


----------



## Malaziel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shellofinsanity*


the GTX is about 7% faster in games than the GTO due to a 450core on the GTO


A 7900GTO's stock clocks are 650/1320.


----------



## Sora1421

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carheadman* 
y is 7600gs so bad

um becuase it just is? It is not very powerful? *** kind of answer are you looking for. Or if you would rather me say it only had 8 pipelines, low clocks, and GDDR2 memory I could do that to.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauldovi* 
Errr?

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-...ist.844.0.html

Hmm maybe Ill get around to adding a mobile list...but I dont wanna just copy that one.


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sora1421* 
um becuase it just is? It is not very powerful? *** kind of answer are you looking for. Or if you would rather me say it only had 8 pipelines, low clocks, and GDDR2 memory I could do that to.

umm

7600GS is 12pipelines just lower clocked


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malaziel*


A 7900GTO's stock clocks are 650/1320.


Right you are about that. Ends up just under the X1900XT 256MB most of the time.

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...to/default.asp


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


Right you are about that. Ends up just under the X1900XT 256MB most of the time.

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...to/default.asp


yup my fault on that one, i thought it was memory speed of GTX not core speed opps


----------



## raven117

My 8600gts out performs my buddy's x1950pro in just about everything,that should be changed.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raven117*


My 8600gts out performs my buddy's x1950pro in just about everything,that should be changed.


Read what it says at the top of the front page...


----------



## stargate125645

You should put sources up, or at least explain how you got to the current list, as doing so will most likely get this stickied.


----------



## version2

Geforce 2 MX200 64MB?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
You should put sources up, or at least explain how you got to the current list, as doing so will most likely get this stickied.

Done. Theyre at the bottom of the list.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


Done. Theyre at the bottom of the list.


Then I hereby petition to get this stickied!







PM and admin about it.


----------



## Dezixn

Should be a sticky.

Several times i have had to dig it up in page 2 or beyond.

Oh the agony!

I use this list a lot


----------



## chinqlinq

dunno if anyone pointed it out, but you have the 7950GT marked as ATI


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinqlinq* 
dunno if anyone pointed it out, but you have the 7950GT marked as ATI

Where? I just looked and it's fine. The last edit was 14 hours before you made your post, so you sure you looked at the right line?


----------



## shellofinsanity

ill petition it to be stickied


----------



## maroon1

Those ranking are a joke

Both X1950XT and X1900XT 512MB should be under 7900GTX
and here are the benchmarks that support what I'm saying
http://techreport.com/reviews/2006q3...t/index.x?pg=7
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=707&chart=301

7900GTX can even beat X1900XTX in many cases

EDIT: Why X1900XT 256MB is above 7900GTO ?? Form the benchmarks that I saw X1900XT 256MB barely beats 7950GT !!!

And there is no way for X1950pro to beat X1800XT 512MB !!! It can't even beat X1800XT 256MB

You need to do some research because this list has a lot of errors.....


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maroon1* 
Those ranking are a joke

Both X1950XT and X1900XT 512MB should be under 7900GTX
and here are the benchmarks that support what I'm saying
http://techreport.com/reviews/2006q3...t/index.x?pg=7
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=707&chart=301

7900GTX can even beat X1900XTX in many cases

EDIT: Why X1900XT 256MB is above 7900GTO ?? Form the benchmarks that I saw X1900XT 256MB barely beats 7950GT !!!

And there is no way for X1950pro to beat X1800XT 512MB !!! It can't even beat X1800XT 256MB

You need to do some research because this list has a lot of errors.....

you find the only benchmark where the 7900GTX is faster than the 1900xtx in oblivion, and i mean the only one.


----------



## raven117

gamespot.com and toms hardware have alot of becnchies so there is your proof to put them on the list.


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raven117* 
gamespot.com and toms hardware have alot of becnchies so there is your proof to put them on the list.

hmm gamespot and tomshardware, two hardware sites that the community doesnt trust as a whole, gamespot does great game reviews, but shoody card reviews.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shellofinsanity*


hmm gamespot and tomshardware, two hardware sites that the community doesnt trust as a whole, gamespot does great game reviews, but shoody card reviews.


Who doesn't trust the card reviews on Tom's Hardware?


----------



## shellofinsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Who doesn't trust the card reviews on Tom's Hardware?


the forums memebers at tomshardware dont trust his reviews and will admit it


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shellofinsanity*


the forums memebers at tomshardware dont trust his reviews and will admit it


What about this VGA card rankings? I've used his reviews and have never been steered wrong.


----------



## shellofinsanity

i dont trust them, ive run the same cards he has on alot worse hardware and done alot better in benchmarks and i dont mean 20 or 30 pts i mean once it was more than 1000 3dmarks off.


----------



## maroon1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shellofinsanity*


you find the only benchmark where the 7900GTX is faster than the 1900xtx in oblivion, and i mean the only one.


In GRAW, Quake 4 and other games, the 7900GTX performed better than X1900XTX 512MB.

Maybe X1900XTX is overall better than 7900GTX, but there is no doubt that 7900GTX is overall better than X1950XT 512MB and X1950XT 256MB


----------



## rx7speed

the x1950xt and the x1950xtx are the same card more or less. the only real difference is the GDDR3 vs GDDR4 and 256 vs 512mb of ram. those won't make much of a difference unless running at ultra high resolutions. and so if the x1950xtx beats the 7900gtx the 1950xt should as well.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7speed*


the x1950xt and the x1950xtx are the same card more or less. the only real difference is the GDDR3 vs GDDR4 and 256 vs 512mb of ram. those won't make much of a difference unless running at ultra high resolutions. and so if the x1950xtx beats the 7900gtx the 1950xt should as well.


I wouldn't quite call them the same card, since the X1900XTX beats the X1950XT.


----------



## maroon1

Quote:



I wouldn't quite call them the same card, since the X1900XTX beats the X1950XT.


True

The X1900XTX 512MB beats X1950XT 256MB

Quote:



GDDR3 vs GDDR4 and 256 vs 512mb of ram. those won't make much of a difference unless running at ultra high resolutions



First: GDDR3 or GDDR4 doesn't make any difference in terms of performance. For example a GDDR3 running at 2.0GHz will perform exactly as GDDR4 running at 2.0GHz

Second note: X1950XTX has higher clock speed and memory speed than X1950XT.

Third: 512MB memory does make difference in some games even at resolutions like 1280x1024. Most people today play at resolutions like 1280x1024 or 1600x1200


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maroon1* 
Those ranking are a joke

Both X1950XT and X1900XT 512MB should be under 7900GTX
and here are the benchmarks that support what I'm saying
http://techreport.com/reviews/2006q3...t/index.x?pg=7
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=707&chart=301

7900GTX can even beat X1900XTX in many cases

EDIT: Why X1900XT 256MB is above 7900GTO ?? Form the benchmarks that I saw X1900XT 256MB barely beats 7950GT !!!

And there is no way for X1950pro to beat X1800XT 512MB !!! It can't even beat X1800XT 256MB

You need to do some research because this list has a lot of errors.....

Ive done way more research than you and plenty of people on this forum can back me up on that.









X1900XT beats the 7900GTX









X1900XT wins again









No surprise...









The 7900GTX gets a nasty beating here...even by the 256MB X1900XT

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2821&p=1

And the X1900XTX beats the 7900GTX in every single test once the AA is turned on.


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maroon1*


True

The X1900XTX 512MB beats X1950XT 256MB

First: GDDR3 or GDDR4 doesn't make any difference in terms of performance. For example a GDDR3 running at 2.0GHz will perform exactly as GDDR4 running at 2.0GHz

Second note: X1950XTX has higher clock speed and memory speed than X1950XT.

Third: 512MB memory does make difference in some games even at resolutions like 1280x1024. Most people today play at resolutions like 1280x1024 or 1600x1200


sorry forgot about the clock speed difference as mine came 650 stock from his and the memory speed difference of 100mhz. even then though most the benchmarks I have seen usually seem to have them right next to each other. with slight edge going to the xt.

so I stand mistaken


----------



## maroon1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my* 
Ive done way more research than you and plenty of people on this forum can back me up on that.









X1900XT beats the 7900GTX









X1900XT wins again









No surprise...









The 7900GTX gets a nasty beating here...even by the 256MB X1900XT

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2821&p=1

And the X1900XTX beats the 7900GTX in every single test once the AA is turned on.

I doubt that this benchmark is reliable

Quake 4 is optimized for nvidia, so it should perform better on 7900GTX

It's funny that 7900GTX beats 256MB X1900XT in FEAR which is known to run better on ATI cards, but X1900XT wins in Qauke4 which is known to run better on nvidia !!

You need to give us more reliable benchmark !!!

EDIT: Have you looked at the other benchmarks, in Black and white 7900GTX performed better than X1950XTX


----------



## J3r3my

Anandtech is one of the most reliable sites around. Much more than the sites you posted.

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...to/default.asp

Theres more. X1900XT > 7900GTX


----------



## J3r3my

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/vid...t_2.html#sect0

Another one. The X1900XT wins in 11 games and the 7900GTX wins in 9.

And this is the reason why the X1900XT is above the 7900GTX.


----------



## coltsrock

I think the 8600GT should be above the 1950GT and the 1900GT, just look here


----------



## Frostmourne

I reckon its good

Well IMO...

Frosty~


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coltsrock* 
I think the 8600GT should be above the 1950GT and the 1900GT, just look here

Well thats in synthenic benchmarks. In games the X1900GT/X1950GT is usually faster.


----------



## ian209

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coltsrock* 
I think the 8600GT should be above the 1950GT and the 1900GT, just look here

well that depends on which revision of the X1900GT. The Rev.1 is faster and OCs better than the Rev.2. It's basically impossible to find a Rev.1 right now, unless u got the card when it was released (Which i did







)
My card right now surpasses a stock X1900XT


----------



## michel84

I think you should reconsider the 8500gt position in the list , please check this : http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/452/5


----------



## Hubird

Great list, I would like to be able to distinguish between PCI, AGP and PCI Express cards, a little symbol of some sort for each.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hubird*


Great list, I would like to be able to distinguish between PCI, AGP and PCI Express cards, a little symbol of some sort for each.


Many cards come in both AGP and PCI-E so that would really screw up the flow of the list in my opinion.


----------



## Happydude123

7900gt and 8600gts over x1950 gt?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

The 8600 is definitely better. The other two are about even in performance, but the nvidia OCs much better. So, I'm not so sure about the ranking there.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

The 8600GT should be higher than the X1950GT, but not higher than the X1900GT rev.1


----------



## Barten

Could you add SLI cards on that?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barten* 
Could you add SLI cards on that?

That would make it a little too complicated. I might add something later on but not right now.


----------



## ViRuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RADEON*


Looks about right, but how are you ranking them? They'll stack up pretty differently on different things like DOOM 3 and HL2.


can i just point something out?
i have an old Advent PC with a Geforce 2 & 2.0ghz willamette.

i tried running HL2 on it, it just shut down, suffered a huge temp increase.
and i cannot, for the life of me figure out why...









ViRuS


----------



## J3r3my

Added the 2600XT.


----------



## pauldovi

LOL... I think you need to put a asterisk next to the X2900XT. The performance varies so much it can go from the top videocard to under the GTS.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Put the 7300LE under the 7300GT.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Wait an effing second! Shouldn't the HD2900XT be in between the 8800GTS 320 and the 640? I thought the GTS 640 beat it marginally.


----------



## Emmanuel

There's someone here with a Rage3D.


----------



## maroon1

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3023&p=10



















You need to put HD2600Pro under 7600GT


----------



## maroon1

X1600XT is not faster than 7600GS
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2825&p=10

You need to change the position of 7600GS and X1600XT

And I think that 7600GS is better than X1650pro as well, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgtdisturbed47*


Put the 7300LE under the 7300GT.


Its there...just not directly under the 7300GT.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maroon1*


X1600XT is not faster than 7600GS
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2825&p=10

You need to change the position of 7600GS and X1600XT

And I think that 7600GS is better than X1650pro as well, but I'm not sure about that.


Those are silent (fanless) cards. Some of them could be underclocked so thats not an accurite test.

Also I added the 2600Pro and 2400XT.


----------



## maroon1

HD2900XT 1GB is now available on newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102099

And here is a review for it
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...anking-52.html

It is still slower than 8800GTX, so it should be under 8800GTX but above HD2900XT 512MB


----------



## Kaiten

Hi

Seems that the 3dfx voodoo 5500 its in a wrong possition, because in all bench the geforce 256 was better than 5500


----------



## Bal3Wolf

7900gs should be above the x1900 cards the high cores the 7900gs can run matched with right cpu they smoke a x1900 and even the 8600gts.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2065436


----------



## purdueman

I dont think there is a HD2900Pro it should be a HD2600 Pro


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maroon1*


HD2900XT 1GB is now available on newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102099

And here is a review for it
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...anking-52.html

It is still slower than 8800GTX, so it should be under 8800GTX but above HD2900XT 512MB


Added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaiten*


Hi

Seems that the 3dfx voodoo 5500 its in a wrong possition, because in all bench the geforce 256 was better than 5500


Ok the GF 256 DDR is now above the 5500 after looking at some benches.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


7900gs should be above the x1900 cards the high cores the 7900gs can run matched with right cpu they smoke a x1900 and even the 8600gts.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2065436


This list compares cards at stock speeds...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purdueman*


I dont think there is a HD2900Pro it should be a HD2600 Pro


Oops...fixed.


----------



## DaRkLoRd65535

Maybe you should add the mobile graphics cards


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaRkLoRd65535* 
Maybe you should add the mobile graphics cards









Those should be in a separate section, as should workstation cards, if they are to be added.


----------



## DaRkLoRd65535

Why is that, desktop graphics cards can be compared to laptop cards.


----------



## Cojawfee

According to a firingsquad benchmark, the 8800GTS 320MB and 640MB perform better than the HD2900 in Bioshock in DX9 and 10.

http://firingsquad.com/hardware/bios...ance/page5.asp


----------



## JoeUbi

7800 GTX 512MB is better than the 7950GT 512MB? I'm not to sure about that one...


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cojawfee* 
According to a firingsquad benchmark, the 8800GTS 320MB and 640MB perform better than the HD2900 in Bioshock in DX9 and 10.

http://firingsquad.com/hardware/bios...ance/page5.asp

Thats just one benchmark though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
7800 GTX 512MB is better than the 7950GT 512MB? I'm not to sure about that one...

Both cards have the same core clock but the 7800GTX 512 has a higher mem clock.


----------



## Outcasst

You need to add the X1650XT. It should go above the X1600XT


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
You need to add the X1650XT. It should go above the X1600XT

Its there...above the 7600GT.


----------



## maroon1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cojawfee*


According to a firingsquad benchmark, the 8800GTS 320MB and 640MB perform better than the HD2900 in Bioshock in DX9 and 10.

http://firingsquad.com/hardware/bios...ance/page5.asp



I do agree with you that 8800GTS (even the 320MB version) is faster than HD2900XT

Look here
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=278
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=301
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=305
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=291
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=283
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=288

It those ^^ charts 8800GTS beats HD2900XT in 4 games, while HD2900XT won only in 2 games !!!!

And it seems that 8800GTS got better overall FPS
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=318

And according to techreport, 8800GTS won against HD2900XT 1GB in three games, while HD2900XT won only in two games
http://techreport.com/articles.x/12956/6

So these are three recent reviews showing that 8800GTS is better than HD2900XT


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maroon1*


I do agree with you that 8800GTS (even the 320MB version) is faster than HD2900XT

Look here
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=278
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=301
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=305
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=291
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=283
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=288

It those ^^ charts 8800GTS beats HD2900XT in 4 game, while HD2900XT won only in 2 games !!!!

And according to techreport, 8800GTS won against HD2900XT 1GB in three game, while HD2900XT won only in two games
http://techreport.com/articles.x/12956/6

So these are three recent reviews showing that 8800GTS is better than HD2900XT


Those are with older drivers, which you aren't taking into account.


----------



## IcedEarth

The HD2900XT holds the record for benchmarking at the moment.

Is it time to put it to the top yet?


----------



## Twinnuke

Overclocked 2900's.... not stock


----------



## MasterShake

nice my card is better than the 8600gt?


----------



## maroon1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Those are with older drivers, which you aren't taking into account.


No, they were tested with new drivers

Techreport used Catalyst 7.7

Firingsquad used the latest ATI beta driver

I don't know about Tomshardware, but I just posted their latest charts


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maroon1*


No, they were tested with new drivers

Techreport used Catalyst 7.7

Firingsquad used the latest ATI beta driver

I don't know about Tomshardware, but I just posted their latest charts


Well I still think it belongs above the 8800GTS. This list was compiled before the new drivers were released, too, for whatever it's worth. The latest ATI beta driver would be 7.8 I believe, and thus the Firingsquad would be the only up-to-date benchmarks.


----------



## blade007

i think x1950xtx should be above the 7950GX2


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maroon1* 
I do agree with you that 8800GTS (even the 320MB version) is faster than HD2900XT

Look here
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=278
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=301
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=305
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=291
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=283
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=288

It those ^^ charts 8800GTS beats HD2900XT in 4 games, while HD2900XT won only in 2 games !!!!

And it seems that 8800GTS got better overall FPS
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=318

And according to techreport, 8800GTS won against HD2900XT 1GB in three games, while HD2900XT won only in two games
http://techreport.com/articles.x/12956/6

So these are three recent reviews showing that 8800GTS is better than HD2900XT

Hmm...it might be worth considering moving it. Ill look into it some more.


----------



## maroon1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


i think x1950xtx should be above the 7950GX2



Why ??

According to tomshardware charts, 7950GX2 outperformed X1950XTX in almost all cases. It even outperformed 8800GTS in some cases


----------



## trueg50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


i think x1950xtx should be above the 7950GX2


I thinks he means because some games utilize SLI (and thus this board) better and in some, there is actually a drop in FPS when SLI is enabled.

The Nvidia drivers, and the popularity of multi-GPU configurations have improved, alot since the early reviews of the 7950GX2. The early drivers were quite poor, and the new ones have been highly refined, boosting its power by a good deal.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

Will this _ever_ be stickied?


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maroon1* 
Why ??

According to tomshardware charts, 7950GX2 outperformed X1950XTX in almost all cases. It even outperformed 8800GTS in some cases

thats only one review critic, most reviews ive read show the x1950xtx performing better than the 7950GX2


----------



## shadoweclipse

u need to add the x1950 pro dual in there, a mighty card it is. it should be in between the 1950 xtx and the 7950 gx2


----------



## shadoweclipse

u also need to add the trident blade 3d 9880 under the rage 128 and above the i740


----------



## Muhahahaha

You need to add the X1950Pro 512MB somewhere. Probably somewhere above the 256MB version, lol.


----------



## maroon1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


thats only one review critic



Here are another reviews for you

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/vid..._19.html#sect0
http://techreport.com/articles.x/10615/4

Quote:



most reviews ive read show the x1950xtx performing better than the 7950GX2


Can you show us those reviews ??


----------



## Vith

dude this is a stuffed up list it makes no sence


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vith*


dude this is a stuffed up list it makes no sence


How so?


----------



## Vith

its like outta order well not all but some cards are


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vith* 
its like outta order well not all but some cards are

Read what it says on the top of the first page. Ill move cards if you can show me proof that they need to be moved.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cojawfee*


According to a firingsquad benchmark, the 8800GTS 320MB and 640MB perform better than the HD2900 in Bioshock in DX9 and 10.

http://firingsquad.com/hardware/bios...ance/page5.asp



Quote:



Originally Posted by *maroon1*


I do agree with you that 8800GTS (even the 320MB version) is faster than HD2900XT

Look here
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=278
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=301
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=305
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=291
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=283
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=288

It those ^^ charts 8800GTS beats HD2900XT in 4 games, while HD2900XT won only in 2 games !!!!

And it seems that 8800GTS got better overall FPS
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=318

And according to techreport, 8800GTS won against HD2900XT 1GB in three games, while HD2900XT won only in two games
http://techreport.com/articles.x/12956/6

So these are three recent reviews showing that 8800GTS is better than HD2900XT


I have to say its a pretty compelling argument. Ill make a fair compromise for now and move the 512MB version below the 8800GTS 640 and leave the 1GB version above it.


----------



## Swifterzor

x1800xl should be higher than 7800gt.

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=722&chart=318

7800gt beats x1800xl in 3dmark06 1024x768 no aa or af by only 7 marks...but with aa and af enabled, or higher res..the x1800xl pulls ahead by a few hundred.
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=715&chart=308
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=715&chart=309
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=715&chart=310
etc

The only thing the 7800gt really wins in is microsoft flight simulator...gg.

x1800xt 256 also reigns over 7900gt in all, but flight sim and doom 3, but doom 3 at 1600x1200 by only .4 fps.


----------



## maroon1

Swifterzor,

According to the review you posted, the 7900GT was performing better than X1950Pro most of time.

So, 7900GT should be ranked higher than X1950Pro


----------



## michel84

I would like to see some proof that the 8400gs is better than 6600gt , because I remember reading a review with the 6600gt beating 8500gt in most tests (I also put a link to that review in this thread before ) .


----------



## BTK

is this list from stock clocks..........because when overclocking it turns inside and out

you should put

"Stock ATI/NVIDIA Reference Clock Assumed"

I mean the actual reference clock. Factory overclocked cards such as the EVGA KO, XFX Extreme/XXX , etc.....their stock clocks don't count as the reference clock.

for example

a volt modded 7900GS pulls over 7.1k in 3DMark 06 and is weel ahead of an X1950PRO even oc'd and right up there with 7900GTX/X1950XT/X1900XT/X










good job none the less


----------



## J3r3my

This post to commemorate 100,000 veiws of this thread


----------



## HrnyGoat

_In remembrance_


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*


_In remembrance_


----------



## BTK

put stock clocks becuz oc'd or vmoddeed 7900gs easilty beats x1950pro even 7900gt


----------



## blade007

which of these cards support DX10, i know the 8800 and 2900 series does, what other cards support it?


----------



## Muhahahaha

All 8 series and 2000 series cards support DX10, but anything less than 8800 or 2900 isn't that great. Other than that, there is nothing else.


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha*


All 8 series and 2000 series cards support DX10, but anything less than 8800 or 2900 isn't that great. Other than that, there is nothing else.


wat about the 7900 series


----------



## Cwix

The 7900 series does not support DX10

Only the 8800 and from what ive heard the upcoming 86 and 8700. And the 2000 series support DX10


----------



## blade007

so right now the best dx10 budget card is the 8600 GTS

will there ever be a 8600 GTX or 8600 Ultra?


----------



## Cwix

Dun know.. go with an 8800 you can get an 8800GTS 320 mb for $259 after rebates

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130082

AN 8600GTS with 512mb for $189 after rebates

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130286

Or an 8600GT with 256mb of ram for $119 after rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150229

I would NOT recomend going any lower then these if you are buying a videocard anytime soon


----------



## jonny1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


so right now the best dx10 budget card is the 8600 GTS

will there ever be a 8600 GTX or 8600 Ultra?


No GTX and Ultra are only used in the highest of the highend cards.the 8800s are the only ones with the GTX and Ultra in the hole 8 familiy.8600,8500,and the 8400 cards will ether have GT or GTS.AND NO a 5900 untra is not faster than a 8800unltra nor is a 6800 Ultra just incase you wanted to ask about that to.


----------



## BTK

i think 7900gs is >x1950pro and 7900gt if oc'd enough and >7900gtx if vmodded

here's mine NOT vmodded 3D05










10.5k 05

and 06 and member 06 is multithreaded and i got single core










5.2k

with a 3 GHz C2d that would easilty be over 6k









not vmodded

amd then vmodded


----------



## maroon1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cwix* 

AN 8600GTS with 512mb for $189 after rebates

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130286

Or an 8600GT with 256mb of ram for $119 after rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150229


I don't think there is any difference between the 8600GTS 512MB and 8600GTS 256MB in terms of performance

You can get an factory overclocked 8600GTS for $132 after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127284

And you can get factory overclocked 8600GT for $99 after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127286


----------



## Muhahahaha

I just had a great idea. You should list the average AtiTool FPS for each card at the standard stock clocks. The ranking is good, but it's hard to tell how much difference there is between one card and the next. Sometimes the difference is big, and other times it's not.









I'll post my average FPS a little later.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha* 
I just had a great idea. You should list the average AtiTool FPS for each card at the standard stock clocks. The ranking is good, but it's hard to tell how much difference there is between one card and the next. Sometimes the difference is big, and other times it's not.









I'll post my average FPS a little later.

Um, he was banned... If a mod wants to take over it they could, but otherwise it's dead.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Close or delete this one, and someone can start a new one.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Um, he was banned... If a mod wants to take over it they could, but otherwise it's dead.

J3r3my is banned? wat he do


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat* 
Close or delete this one, and someone can start a new one.

no, dont close it, its a great discussion thread, a mod jus needs to tak over


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Um, he was banned... If a mod wants to take over it they could, but otherwise it's dead.

Oh, the OP? Lol, I didn't know that.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
no, dont close it, its a great discussion thread, a mod jus needs to tak over

Id just say just start with a fresh one. Would make things a lot simpler.


----------



## pato88

No wonder i couldnt rep the bastard! Yeah take over or just start a new one. Someone thats a freak with graphic cards. Any takers?

Keeping it alive means more accuracy with the cards. Who wants it? Come on! Its guaranteed rep from everyone


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pato88* 
No wonder i couldnt rep the bastard! Yeah take over or just start a new one. Someone thats a freak with graphic cards. Any takers?

Keeping it alive means more accuracy with the cards. Who wants it? Come on! Its guaranteed rep from everyone









no one can take over, except mods or admin; some1 PM a mod


----------



## Guruboy

Why was J3r3my banned?

EDIT: Found out, NVM.

Yeah, this should be updated and blah blah blah. Add the Quadro and FireGL cards too. Would be useful for people like me


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guruboy*


Why was J3r3my banned?

EDIT: Found out, NVM.


u mind sharing


----------



## pato88

start a new one and let this one die off or let it be closed. has to be someone thats a freak with graphic cards and has the patience to do it all.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pato88* 
start a new one and let this one die off or let it be closed. has to be someone thats a freak with graphic cards and has the patience to do it all.

I certainly have the knowledge, my patience is questionable though.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*


I certainly have the knowledge, my patience is questionable though.


Go for it


----------



## bangsboomstik

someone is gonna have to update this baby, its lookin a lil rusty if ya ask me, and also, that new 8800GT is comin out, cant wait to snatch that baby up


----------



## Future Filmmaker

This list isn't very outdated, could someone just add the new 8800GT 256MB and 512MBs?


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Future Filmmaker*


This list isn't very outdated, could someone just add the new 8800GT 256MB and 512MBs?


where would it go, 2nd place?


----------



## Future Filmmaker

Check this site out here:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...on-review.html

This is a complete test of the new 8800GT 512MB compared with the new (revised) 8800GTS 640MB. Bascially the current 8800GTS core, the G80, is being slightly upgraded, so it will stay the same price as before. The 8800GT has the new G92 core, so it performs better on 3D Benchmarks apparently, but the more RAM on the 640MB allows it to achieve slightly better FPS on high end games.

Also, here's the same site's review of the 8800 GT 512MB alone.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...on-review.html

Respectively, the new 8800GT 512MB should go right underneath the 8800GTX and higher than the current 8800GTS 640MB. (I don't know if the 8800GTS should be reviewed again now that new editions are coming out now)

It should be number 3 or 4, depending on how it compares with the Radeon HD2900XT 1GB.


----------



## Future Filmmaker

In this test it shows the 512MB GT slightly outperform even the revised 640MB GTS, except on a few games at higher resolutions:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...on-review.html

Actually the 8800GT 512MB outperforms the Radeon HD2900XT 1GB!!!
Proof Here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=503194


----------

